# 10wk cut journal (wkly pics )



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey people i am closing my journal and starting this new one, its to follow my progress and process through out my 10 week cut. im hopeing to keep strength up and drop bf% to hopefuly 10-12% so im nice and lean for a bulk in jan

i will be running 1ml prop eod 1ml of ace eod and tbol at 60mg for 6 weeks, and keeping bcaa to 25g ed at least

stats- 5'10

weight- 224lbs (16st)

bf% - callipers say 14% - i think 15-16% - what you think?

diet i will be following will be carb cycle

im going for med days on training and low on non training with a high every 10 days or so, i know kcals are high to start but i am gaining around 1lbs every 10 days at the moment on around 4300kcals so will start at 3500 and adjust as needed;

pics will be every week!!

i train day on day off so will be med/low/med .....

low days

meal 1 and 6 - p/f/c

80g protien powder

33g olive oil

total ----------------62/35/2

meal 2,3 & 4

220g chicken

29g olive oil

total----------------66/35/0

meal 5

300g mince

total ----------------60/36/0

low days total = 382/211/4 = 3443kcals

=============================================

med days (training days)

meal 1&2

220g chicken

26g olive oil

total --------66/32/0

meal 3 (post wo)

80g protien powder

65g dextrose

total -------------62/2/67

meal 4 (post post wo)

300g potatoes

150g chicken

50g cheese

20g butter

total-----------62/34/51

meal 5

70g chicken

6 eggwhites 2 yolks

50g cheese

total -------------- 57/29/0

meal 6

250g mince

total---------------50/30/0

med days total= 363/158/118

================================================

high days will inc a cheat and be around 400g p/90g fat

/300g carbs

strength is

rack pull - 250kg x4

bench - 120kg x3

shoulder press seated - 90kg x3

squat - 120kg as i have changed to close feet.

please give input, slate if needed but just all around help..

ok pics and to judge the bf%
































































like i said guesses on bf% and advice on diet etc all welcome, ill pop up measurements later butlast i remember are

bi - 16''

quad- 27''

calf- 16''

chest- 44''

cant remember waist but will post it by monday when cut starts.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You will be looking really lean and good at about 180lb is my guess.

Good luck and stick to it!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looking reasonably lean already.

Best of luck.

Get a hair cut.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Looking reasonably lean already.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Get a hair cut.


hahahahaha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> You will be looking really lean and good at about 180lb is my guess.
> 
> Good luck and stick to it!


cheers mate, jesus thats like 44lbs lol, do you think it will take that much to get to 10-12%, or are you suggesting getting sub 10% to look better?



rs007 said:


> Looking reasonably lean already.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Get a hair cut.


thanks, iv tried to not let it get too out of had butstill wouldnt take my top off in public lol,

no hair cuts lol, you have to be cool to pull off longer hair :lol:

what are your opinions n leanness giving an illusion? i see small small people in my gym walking around , when they are stood next to me they are alot smaller but then stood away they give an illusion of size as hey are so much leaner.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers mate, jesus thats like 44lbs lol, do you think it will take that much to get to 10-12%, or are you suggesting getting sub 10% to look better?
> 
> thanks, iv tried to not let it get too out of had butstill wouldnt take my top off in public lol,
> 
> ...


Looking good mate and agree with you losing around 40 or so lbs to get in really nice lean condition. And yes, i look ALOT bigger when im leaner and weigh less, wierd but definitely works for me.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

was just unsure as im still unsure how it works lol, im 224 at my guess was around 15% meaning

which is 33lbs of fat but lets say im more and have about 40lbs of fat mass leaving

184lbs - lbm, i figures if i was 200lbs i would be pretty lean if i lost just water abd fat and held onto muscle that would make me 16lbs of fat at 200lbs so 8%

i know it wont be as easy as working it out like this but was my thought,

as a discusion with ramsey and jimmy on here few others too on a different thread its amazing how much peopel dont reaise how much there is too loose to drop bf%, including me ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> as a discusion with ramsey and jimmy on here few others too on a different thread its amazing how much peopel dont reaise how much there is too loose to drop bf%, including me ...


Think yourself lucky your where you are Mate, could be carrying my levels of fat! lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bf % via calipers means nothing mate.

I bet if you got a pod-pod measurment you would be about 25% but on calipers i would guess about 12%.

Getting your body properly lean as in clear lines in every body part and only a thin layer of fat on your glutes will take a massive drop in weight.......trust me all the guys that compete have been there.

180lb in real condition IS big mate. Go to any bb show and 90% of the guys will be sub 200lb.

I suggest you do this cut properly and don't worry about the scales and keep going until you are in superb condition. If you do this your body will never look the same again and you will grow like a freak following this.

Give it 2 weeks and i bet you will be close to 210lb.......weight drops quickly at first.

Remember sub q fat is only a part of what you lose there is also intermuscular fat, fat around organs and water.

P.S. i must have trained my wife well because i got her to estimate where you would be looking really good and she said 180lb without seeing my reply LOL


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good luck mate, im hoping to do a proper cut when i reach a decent enought size, hopefully about march time


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Bf % via calipers means nothing mate.
> 
> I bet if you got a pod-pod measurment you would be about 25% but on calipers i would guess about 12%.
> 
> ...


Lois, how do you combat losing to much muscle if trying to lose bodyfat?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Dagman72 said:


> Lois, how do you combat losing to much muscle if trying to lose bodyfat?


id like to know this aswell!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Im guessing some chemical assistance


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Bf % via calipers means nothing mate.
> 
> I bet if you got a pod-pod measurment you would be about 25% but on calipers i would guess about 12%.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, reps for the reply. i have to get over the obsession with weight and think your suggestion will do that, i have never been that lean so a lean 180lbs will still be a better physique than most average people.

guess i need to change the title to just cut journal then not 10 week lol, i train with my gf, we done the personal trainer ticket and at uni now so we are still learning. shame we dont have a bb to train with though lol



mikex101 said:


> Think yourself lucky your where you are Mate, could be carrying my levels of fat! lol


aye and your levels of mass and strength too, not a bad starting place lol



scouse_jay said:


> good luck mate, im hoping to do a proper cut when i reach a decent enought size, hopefully about march time


cheers, one thing i have leanrned is, most people never feel big enough, i still dont feel big enough to cut. however sick of being so concious about my bf% that i wont take my top of even in height of summer. so this summer i will have it off with pride... hopefully haha



Dagman72 said:


> Lois, how do you combat losing to much muscle if trying to lose bodyfat?


im hopeing the AAS, will help combat this, but probably alot more to do with the nutrition side hence why i have started on higher kcals than most would suggest and im dropping them sowly. i am also keeping bcaa to min of 25g each day sipped throughout the day with 5g at am cardio and 5g during workout.

i have just came back from todays wrk out and hamstrings are smashed took a video too so try to get that on here but new comp so unsure if it will yet. will post up wo after i get some food.

on a side not, i do not start the new diet untill monday, and having a cheeky day on sat as its me and my gf 1 year anaversary since we got together. got to enjoy life before the diet starts and i lay back into being a monk lol:lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Lois, how do you combat losing to much muscle if trying to lose bodyfat?


When lowering your carbs make sure your EFA's are higher to compensate, take in more protein when dieting than bulking. And perform cardio fasted at 120-140bpm (heart rate)

You don't need chemical assistance to maintain or even gain muscle when dieting, its just being sensible in gradually dropping your calories and carefully zig zagging your cardio depending upon what training programme you are doing.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

And warren, stick with the cut mate, some days you may feel smaller, because of the lack of water retention in your muscles (which make you appear flat) This is simply because of a lower intake of carbohydrates. Plow through it! Stick pictures up here as you have planned and stay headstrong!! There's nothing like getting into sick condition and proving doubtful people wrong!! ;0)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Lois, how do you combat losing to much muscle if trying to lose bodyfat?


 Well that kind of info in detail would cost you 

But basically.....

Enough time to achieve goals don't rush it.

Think out side the box when it comes to training and cardio change up as need be.

Utilize things like glutamine and most importanly bcaa's between meals!

Make every calorie you put into your body nutrient dense.

Adjust diet constantly to make sure no progress is halted and no muscle is lost.

Sleep enough and rest as much as your life style allows.

Drugs can help but they can also slow things down/throw off your look if you don't use them correctly. There is a reason that so many natural competitors come in more ripped than enhanced bb's who manage to spill over all the time.

P.S. Warren 180lb is the average weight of the average man the only difference is he will be about 30% total fat/water at that weight.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> And warren, stick with the cut mate, some days you may feel smaller, because of the lack of water retention in your muscles (which make you appear flat) This is simply because of a lower intake of carbohydrates. Plow through it! Stick pictures up here as you have planned and stay headstrong!! There's nothing like getting into sick condition and proving doubtful people wrong!! ;0)


thanks mate, not just for the message but all the pms and helping me realise i need this, looing forward to it now



Lois_Lane said:


> Well that kind of info in detail would cost you
> 
> But basically.....
> 
> ...


thats decent then as im average height at 5'10 so i would fall into that catagory, plus will be a better place to start gaining again from.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok the vid wont up load and without us realising cost us £18 as we were doing it on missus phone. nightmare, will take camara from now on.

any way the work out

hamsting and calf day

romanian deadlifts ( feel these much more than sldl )

60kg -1x10

80kg -1x10

100kg- 1x8

120kg- 1x8

150kg - 1x8 - working set

split squat

40kg 3x8 each leg

these were hurting so bad after the rdl's weight seems light but rdl's had me limping when i walk so done these very slowly 2sec down 2 sec up.

lying leg curl

60kg 3x8 sqeezed at top and lowered very slowly

calf raises on leg press

150kg 2x20 1x17

i have been rying to really concentrate on slow negative and squeeze at the top and feel it much more than my sometimes '' get the weight out approach''


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, im wanting to add in some l-glutamine, as its so cheap i can afford it just lol. im taking 25g bcaa every day

training days - 5g am cardio, 5g during wrkout 15g sipped inbetween meals.

non training dys - 5g am cardio 20g between meals.

how would i dose the l-glutamine?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well that kind of info in detail would cost you
> 
> But basically.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Lois and 54und3r5, will take this all on board :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok guys well me and ashley are celebrating our 1 year together today instead of monday as we are at uni tue and also dont want it interfereing with our diet, ashley is followig a similar type of diet with same aims to keep strength or gainstrength and get leaner.

so will be doing shoulders tomorow and dropping carbs tomorow but tonignt we are having a hme made meal

starter of portabello mushrooms with cibatta bread and garlic

main - mince and dumplings with tatties and veg

dessert - chocolate gateau

all homemade, but then will go work it off on the night


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

also any advice on wwhen to take l-glutamined? iv heard it helps replenish glycogen, will this interfere with low carb/ carb cycle diet?

thanks


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well had a massive blow out last night for our anniversary meal and have to say i eat myself out of any thought of wanting dirty food . soooo full last night but now im on diet.

started today with the diet plan i set out on pg 1 and will lower fats throughout as needed.

training was good today considering i ate sh1t last night.

seated bb shoulder press

50kg x8

60kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x2 would usually get more here but usually only do 5 on first sets.

i like training 5 sets on first but up to 1 working set.

arnold press db

26kg db x8

28kg db x7

28kg db x7

super set seated side raieses and front raises

10kg db / 20kg plate fr - 3x8

rev pec dec

75kg 3x8

shoulders were done, couldnt lift them properly after that

day off training tomorow, so low day , see how i will cope on low carb, think i ill be fine.

also im planning on pics every sunday so will get them up next sunday to compare to the prev week, not sure how it will show , will take longer than a week but keeps progress on here.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just ordered some additional supps for this cut.

l-glut, - heaped tspoon before am cardio and again after training

*Ultimate weight loss stack*

*
**£14.99 for 50 Caps*

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs

this was going to get yohimbine alone but this cheaper for mg of it.

will take 1 tab just before am cardio with the lglut.

bcaa sip during am cardio and training.

vit c - feeling bit worn at times and icking up little things easy.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just had a readover mate, will be keeping eye ins on this  hope you can get the leanness you want in time! I think if you diet down to 190 lbs youl be pretty lean mate, pm your quads workout if you havent seen the bit in my journo already  lol laters bud


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate well, im hoping to grow on this aswell, im going to stop worrying about scale and work off how i look. pics every sunday to compare.

i am lowering kcal very slowly as to not loose muscle and keeping aas in check and supps. will concentrate on strength going up and bf% coming down.

i ahve pm'd you the routine as you saw lol.

well im off to bed up early for am cardio , how lucky am i, then i have a coaching seminar at 1pm so have to tke a class for a 'fun warm up'' aimed at kids . should be a laugh me and ash are a team and decided to use sticky in the mud and races ,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah dont worry about scales mate its a major mind fvck lol, and nice one sounds a laugh lol laters mate!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye mate im just focasing on strength to get through the first few weeks , and looking flat etc untill i see the bf% drop.

today was fine on the diet, im not really feeling drained or anything.

coaching went well was a laugh, change from reading slides lol.

back day tomorow and last back day i got 250kg x4 so i want 260kg this week i know its a bg jump but with rack pulls i like to use my final set to hike the weight up a biger % and just go for it, 3 sessions ago i got 230kg for 7 the session after 240kg for 7 session after 250kg for 4 so going to go for it.

i want my strength to remain whilst cutting so ill do this by concentrating on progression


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well back day today, prob my fav day as it responds best lol.

as i have said i want to concentrate on my strength not depleating and bf% going down so still pushing for strength and really went for it with things today happy with some not so much with others however did not go down in strength on ANYTHING.

got some vds too.

wide grip pull ups

bw x8

+ 10kg x7

+ 10kg x6

bw x8

i use this as a warm up for back however, my best before today was +5kg x6 for 2 sets , this could be due to the fact i would have lost weight in water by now.

bent over bb rows

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x8

110kg x7

120kg x 3 and a try rep lol

vid of 120kg below not totally happy with form but ok considering i keep strict form up to 110kg.

P2dDgiI4VCw[/MEDIA]]





rack pulls, ( from knee level as hams tight )

200kg x8

230kg x8

260kg x2

again not happy with form on 260kg but trying to really push the weigh and previous best was 250kg x4 last week. will keep at it though and get 3 good reps next back session.

vid of 230 x 8 and the 260kg below

230kg \/

hFtVEjcy-6A[/MEDIA]]





260kg

rv3Pm9MqiGQ[/MEDIA]]





neutral grip pull ups ( hands to chest level, head above bar )

bw x 10

+10kg x7

+10kg x4

bw x8

again last week only used 5kg but went to 2 sets of 8.

low row cables

71kg 3x8 - not heavy but really concentrated the squeeze to finish off.

forgot to do shrugs and just remembered as i type lol.

hopefully all embedded if not then ill leave adds


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok havent embedded properly but click the blue links and they come up, just realised the gf only rec me lifting from half way through rep 1 on 260 .....

hmmm maybee i should have said '' oh she nly rec from rep half way through rep 19 lol, it is the net lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

good work so far Warren,

I'll looking to cut after my second cycle in Jan so will see how you get on.

Its scarey how much weight has to be losed to get lean, its only when you look into it you realise how much dedication is needed.

Good luck bro


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for poping by stick round, yeah i have decided to not check weight apart fromm every 14-21 days as i get caudght up in it and just work n strength and bf%. weight is not important if its mainly water and fat lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dude what's with the partial partial reps on the deadlift? I had to hold my eye lids back to make sure i didn't blink and miss them! lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate good weights in there!, liked how you shook your head at the end of the rows to say im spent :laugh:,

con i thought you of all people would have known rack pulls ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Dude what's with the partial partial reps on the deadlift? I had to hold my eye lids back to make sure i didn't blink and miss them! lol


i started to platue on full deads, so changed to partials. also i feel them on my bck more when i take out the ham part of the movment. i found myself having sore hams still hen comming to train legs. i have split training up into full body over 12 days now so will add full deads in again soon lol



Ryan16 said:



> nice work mate good weights in there!, liked how you shook your head at the end of the rows to say im spent :laugh:,
> 
> con i thought you of all people would have known rack pulls ?


he knows what they are mate, think he just wondering more why i aint dl fully, as explained above but may go back next week to full as im platueing on these now.

haha i actually shook head as i thought my form as off as hadnt seen vd yet. lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> con i thought you of all people would have known rack pulls ?


 Lad i was doing rack pulls back when you were playing with action men figures in bedroom:whistling:

Warren try a rack pull from plates one inch of the ground work up to a max triple then go up a peg again to a max triple then go up one more peg yet again to a max triple all in one work out then the next week pull while standing on a 2-5 inch high block to make ROM larger then the following week do floor pulls.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> he knows what they are mate, think he just wondering more why i aint dl fully, as explained above but may go back next week to full as im platueing on these now.
> 
> haha i actually shook head as i thought my form as off as hadnt seen vd yet. lol


ahh right i retract my previous statement  :lol:



Lois_Lane said:


> Lad i was doing rack pulls back when you were playing with action men figures in bedroom:whistling:
> 
> Warren try a rack pull from plates one inch of the ground work up to a max triple then go up a peg again to a max triple then go up one more peg yet again to a max triple all in one work out then the next week pull while standing on a 2-5 inch high block to make ROM larger then the following week do floor pulls.


ahh so last year then :whistling: ? lmao.. infact what age are you con?

what you wrote there is that what you would suggest doing to get through plateau on rack pulls ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lad i was doing rack pulls back when you were playing with action men figures in bedroom:whistling:
> 
> Warren try a rack pull from plates one inch of the ground work up to a max triple then go up a peg again to a max triple then go up one more peg yet again to a max triple all in one work out then the next week pull while standing on a 2-5 inch high block to make ROM larger then the following week do floor pulls.


quallity mate, i will do this next session, thanks very much. hate hitting platues, ill rec them and pop thm up again.reps



Ryan16 said:


> ahh right i retract my previous statement  :lol:
> 
> *ahh so last year then* :whistling: ? lmao.. infact what age are you con?
> 
> what you wrote there is that what you would suggest doing to get through plateau on rack pulls ?


aye, im 23 and can still remember my action men lol

.

ok guys well i have a long day at uni tomorow so training chest today , best i have hot is 120kg for 3 on last set so this week i want either mre reps or 125kg. im really pushing the strength, and have decided not to get weighed but work from the mirror.

also my l-glut , vit c and yohimbine stack

taken 1spn l-glut , 20g bcaa, 2g vit c i sip that all day and for am cardio or training i have

1spn l-glut, 5g bcaa, 1g vit c


----------



## Buildo (Oct 6, 2010)

Good stuff

Keep it up


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ahh so last year then :whistling: ? lmao.. infact what age are you con?
> 
> what you wrote there is that what you would suggest doing to get through plateau on rack pulls ?


 24 and i have been doing rack pulls since age 18 so over 6 years which would have put you at 10-11

Nah who cares about rack pull plateau's this is to get stronger in deadlifts from every position:thumbup1:

Warren also train your abbs heavy and hard twice per week.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nice one mate, will do , at te moment they get hit once every 12 days when i do quads, but i can add them in with hams too , or maybee shoulders.

well, i havent got weighed as i think at this point it will be pretty pointless, i know i have dropped water and if i look and see a 10lbs drop it may mess with my head. i was looking flatter today but keep telling myself its normal not muscle loss, think some water has been sub q too though as lower abs bit more visable. keep getting crams badly though not sure if this is due to diet but will pick up some potassium tabs this week.

as i have been saying im really wanting to increase strength to stop it depleating and to stop muscle loss, hopefully grow on this diet and today went well, ups and downs at times but overall well.

chest day

flat bench

60kg - 2x10 wu

80kg x8

90kg x6

100kg x5

110kg x5

120kg ------ fail, did get for 3 last week. was all in my head and knew it was so thought , if head is stopping me at 120kg lets just skip it.done 115kg took a 2 min rest and went for 125kg

115kg x4

125kg x2 very happy as im still hitting pb on rep and sets each week.

incline db

40kg x6

40kg x6

40kg x4

last week managed 2x8 1x6 on 38kg after 120kg bench so happy with 40kg after 125kg.

dips

3x8 - 10kg

fst7 - flys

these did give a pump but i think the heavier stuff before more benaficial however ill see how they go for few weeks.

30 mins cardio after, low heart rate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well, chest is not as sore as usual , but think its due to sipping the l-glut,bcaa,vit c all day. still sore enough though lol.

quad day tomorow and looking forward to it, will try take some pics and a vid. my strength on squats have been right down the last few sessions so i really want to push it this week. will start off low with a good warm up and build up.

however my knees have been hurting latley on squat, was considering the option of legs together squats, on smith. thought this would really hit the quads?

opinions?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 24 and i have been doing rack pulls since age 18 so over 6 years which would have put you at 10-11
> 
> Nah who cares about rack pull plateau's this is to get stronger in deadlifts from every position:thumbup1:
> 
> Warren also train your abbs heavy and hard twice per week.


Con, what you reckon as a good ab workout for building some nice blocky abs. I've got the 6 pack but due to having a small waist my abs aren't very "big" or "blocky" so looking to try burst them out as much as genetically possible... Was thinking just crunches lie on ground feet up on bench and crunch up and hold for say 3-5 seconds with a plate on chest slowly lowering reps of 8-10 maybe.

On rack pulls I usually alternate one week rack pulls, one week deadlift.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Con, what you reckon as a good ab workout for building some nice blocky abs. I've got the 6 pack but due to having a small waist my abs aren't very "big" or "blocky" so looking to try burst them out as much as genetically possible... Was thinking just crunches lie on ground feet up on bench and crunch up and hold for say 3-5 seconds with a plate on chest slowly lowering reps of 8-10 maybe.
> 
> On rack pulls I usually alternate one week rack pulls, one week deadlift.


good question, i usually do rope crunches, then leg raises, never really see abs properly and never really trained them consistantly or hard.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just thought id add tonight, i have been reading up all night about quad training as i have been wanting to hammer them but feel traditional squats more on the adducters, so i will be doing

( all as low as poss without knee's hurting )

traditional squats - 5 sets working up to 1 working set

smith machine squats - feet close ( front squats fvck my knees )- 3x10

leg press - feet close - poss 2x 20 reppers

finish off on leg ext.

i only train body parts every 12 days so this should do them , good and hard, plus on cycle at the moment and supps high so plenty rest and recoup to recover.

as promised ill take pics, im stll working on depth due to knees latley so go lightly on me haha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok had two good sessions since last update and cardio is still getting done too.

strength is still climbing well, strange how im on less food using more kcals but yet feeling much stronger... and fitter.

defo think i will keep this style of eating for my gaining cycle too, i will add more carbs but probly just some oats at breaky on training days a shke after and post post, and increse when i stop gaining, hopefully will limit fat gain ..... but ill stop my waffling as its a long while away and im 100% head into stripping this fat off me atm.

i will post leg session up from yesterday and arm day from today, usually have a day between but liverpool play tomorow and have uni work and also taking my dogs to kenels as folks away and we not in much.

ok leg day yesterday

knee's still sore but strength up and squatting much better from last sesion

( you will like my attempt at 170kh hahah, can anyone say FAILED )

squat

100kg x10 wup

110kg x5

120kg x5

130kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x3

160kg x1

170kg x failed - tried though lol.i will get in next time, my breathing was a mile out, i held my breath for some reason, then i let it out and thats when i came back down haha.

machine leg press - feet close 4" apart

150kg x10

155kg x10

160kg x10

smith machine squats- feet together

100kg x20

leg ext

40kg each side 3x8

------------------------------------

arm day

cgbp

60kg x8 wu

70kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x4

skulls

40kg 2x8

45kg x8

overhead rope ext

60kg x8

65kg x8

70kg x8

fst 7

pull downs.

drag curls

40kg 3x10

hammer curls

40kg x8

40kg x6

had to stopp due to pains in forearms

abs

leg rases 3x8

crunch machine 3x8

ok vidioes up in next 10 mins .. inc my 170kg fail haha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok some vids, much happier with depth. box is there so i can see how low i am on vid in comparison to it, not to touch it lol.

140kg

SYI_aZslh_M[/MEDIA]]





150kg

l8ciiRJSvsY[/MEDIA]]





160kg

Rhe9ojuoolU[/MEDIA]]





170kg failed lol, lucky for the bars but hey thats what there for.

52JzKugcO2A[/MEDIA]]





if they dont embed just press the blue bit on them and should take you to the vid


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice try mate, next time :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my knees are still in bad shape but i have no excuse lol, i should have got that up , ill get 180kg up next time to compensate haha


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey bud first time ive checked in but good luck with this i shall stick around for the ride!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Unlucky with the 170, althoughyou look like you come down quite fast lol i go down a bit slow and TRY to explode up lol good going with the rest! 160 a previous pb or was it a new one?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nah mate, was doing 165kg for 3-4 but have been having problems with knees, and they lock so i have had to drop right down latley, last week i only done 120kg for reps then 140kg for 1.

so have jumped alot this week , but still needing to be carfull,

i just go down to whatever feels controlled however that last one did not haha, lucky for me my legs respond to most training.

looking in the mrror i could see new seperation in quads and abs look more visable, could still be just water loss at this point though, but not getting weighed, just judging by mirror for a while


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh right, whats the probs with knees for you atm?

And as long as your seeing the changes mate it doesnt matter whats coming off imo :beer:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Is that the gym at Gateshead stadium?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye mate, you train there?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

pics tonight of 1 week update, not expecting much but maybe a bit water shifted.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If your knees are in bad shape why would you try and go so heavy?!

Take 100kg and do 4 sets of 20 front squats and leave it at that as far as squats go.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> If your knees are in bad shape why would you try and go so heavy?!
> 
> Take 100kg and do 4 sets of 20 front squats and leave it at that as far as squats go.


they wernt feeling bad. i never had a problem with them then a few week back they just started feeling sore when squating ( funnily enough doinng front squats).

so i dropped weight n them and have been slowly going up in weight but keeping an eye on how they feel, they were no where near as sore but very very clicky.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok pics,

first pic wk1, under it is today



















tense



















back



















legs



















im quite happy with the results for just 1 week, i know alot will be just water loss but im happy for 1 week, i havent got weighed, bt strength is up all this week so cant complain.

diet, aas, supps, and cardio are all in check so, so far all good, im happy im not burning muscle off with the diet high in fats and kcals compared to many cutting diets, also supps is l-glut and bcaa are being sipped 24/7 almost, i keep a small portion of my drink to one side and finish it when i go for my wee, usually at around 4am ( dont know why just always wake at 4 EVERYNITE lol)

what do you guys think? i think my abd are little clearer and bit more seperation on quads, chest slightly more define too.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep you lost some water and a little fat. Give it 6 weeks to see real permanant changes.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, i really didnt think i would see ANYTHING after 1 week , so happy i can see something... yeah, i have uni exams in around 6-8 weeks too, so time wont drag with them coming up.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking good warren, what are you running at the mo mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

test/tren was planning on eod but just 3x per week ( prop/ace) and tbol 80mg ed split- 40mg am 40mg pm. i know many will say its alot but its what i chose rightly or wrongly. using on and off for the last year, and have went from 179lbs last oct at quite high bf% to 224lbs last i checked at bf% in pics..obv will be lower now maybee 210lbs ish in latest pics.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok ham and calf day today and went well although missed split squats out, as the whole gateshead football team and rugby team were practically there ll so couldnt move for ppl.

rdls

100kg x8 wu

bulding up weight

120kg x6

130kg x6

140kg x6

150kg x6 working set

160kg x3 working set

lying ham curls

60kg 3x8 - 2sec up 2 sec down

calf raises on leg press

155kg 3x 20

150kg x6

9DIvFnh6MW8[/MEDIA]]





160kg x3

9FA4aiQI1G8[/MEDIA]]





some vids of the rdls, i dont do full sldl as my flexability is poop so this wa i get a better rom


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok no embedding again si here is link

150kg x6






160kg x3


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

How you finding the Tbol, I suppose its difficult to tell with running along side tren/ test


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have run test and tren alone so think the differences are from the tbol in this cycle, but i really like it, strength seems to be ging up still. may try anavar in the future too to see what its like. think i may keep it simple in future, drop tren and use just test base and var, see how i react to that.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah Var may be my next oral, may even run along side some test


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good vids mate! Hows your grip on the heavier weights? Whats the most you can hold before you need straps?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Good vids mate! Hows your grip on the heavier weights? Whats the most you can hold before you need straps?


not sure mate, i always use grips as i get weird pains in the outside of my forarm ( running along side my ulna ). i was dl 180kg with a mixed grip no problem but changed to straps so can go heavy.

i always figure ''why go light on back because forarms cant hadle wight'' lol,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ever thought of doing grip work to try improve your grip holding? Theres always a barrier on deads for me lol 100kg, anything above that i get rips across the bits at the bottom of my fingers lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

grip has never been a thought of mine, i sometimes do wrist curs to mae them bigger but nothing for grip, they get shooting pains with a slight pump so i try not to antagonise them lol, like a sleeping tiger


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool, ive never done grip work either tbh lol might fling some in once a week say just DB holds or something


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok shoulder day today and strength still rising, great shoulder session.

seated bb shoulder press

60kg 2x10 wu

70kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x3

100kg x1 pb

db arnold presses

28kg x8 first set was on 26kgs last week

28kg x8 only got 7 last week

28kg x6 only got 4 last week

super set, db lateral raises 12kg db/ front raises 20kg plate

3x8

rev pec dec

75kg 3x8

good work out, was pleased with the increas ein reps and my pb. 30 mins cardio after and hopeing to keep fat loss comming.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice work there pal..can defo see some slight changes even after week one..gonna have a nice taper going on once the waist comes in!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work on the shoulder press mate! What cardio do you do?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers lads, yeha hopeing the taper gets impressive, i get told my back and legs are my strong points so hope to draw in my waist and get nice shape.

i have just been doing a paced walk, heart rate around 120-140bpm, and a fast wak in the am on non training days, i will up to am aand pm cardio when fat loss stalls.

off uni next week though so me and ashey are going to get out a few days over the country and do some hiking , load a back pack with some weight and hit the hills and mountain walks. mix it up with a mix of walking and jogging up.

i will make sure i have plenty bcaa throughout though!! think i will mix it up soon with intensity training, maybee every other work out cardio , make it 10-15 mins sprints on off, will all be good for my heart too which im getting mr einto the health, and will not be using lots of gear in the future. took a while but health is defo getting more and more important to me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds a good plan mate! You near the country? Whats the walks like?

You gona cut gear right down in future yeah?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nah not really lol, going to drive over to the lakes bout 1.5hrs if i floor it lol, other side of country but there is hadrians wall bout 3 mins p road too , and also few smaller hills and that bit out of the city.

yeah i mean im not using shed loads at the momet in comprison to what i hear on here but enough, i think i will keep tren to strictly diets, which as i dont plan on getting above 10% after this so pretty much just run up to show. just test and maybee var.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool, my mum and a load of her friends are doing that hadrians wall next year lol

And thats a good idea bud keep lean up til show so youve got more of a chance to nail condition spot on!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate, i think im going to look for some help come feb for the gaining part. i dont think i have done badly in one year of bb type training. went from 179lbs 17-20% bf to a 224lbs 12-15% bf in one year and hopefully in just over 1 year will be around 185lbs 8-10%. if i can acheive this it means in just over 1 year going from roughly 143lbs lbm to 167lbs lbm so 24lbs gain in lbm in just over 1 year. obv cant do that every year but a good first year ''properly'' body building, ie no boozing each week, diet strictly kept too, no missed workouts etc etc.

on a side note not feeling great today, just a bit head fvcked , looking flat and feeling small but not lean. so as its my day off from gym and uni me and the gf are going to the royal quays ( big shopping centre bout 30 mins away )


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just got in, took my mind of feeling flat and small, although cant get any tops to fit properly, either too tight so cant wear untill im cut or far too big and wont be getting into it yet lol.

anyway im just getting some steak and mushrooms now before a bath lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont let the headfvcks get you mate! keep strong my friend 

that would be good to gain all that lbm! im sure you'l do it matey


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate id be over the mon if i hit 8-10% at 185lbs, i know people said 180lbs but really trying to hit this well and grow too so 185lbs id be ready to hit the bulk big style after. like to be max 10%bf and 190-195lbs by the july/august time, i imagine i wouldd add lots water if i hit carbs but im going to bulk slowly , add them in gradually..

for now though i need to forget that and focus on me cuttng my body up


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Diet until you are happy with what you see in the mirror buddy numbers and everything else mean nothing.....afterall the only person you are doing this is for YOU so you need to like what you see.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

definatley mate, im the leanest i have ever been so im still slightly worried i will end up looking tiny but also looking forward to having lines and condition no one i know has got or ever had. its a small acheivment and win for me lol

even if i was 180lbs 15% id still be leaner and bigger than most the people i know lol,


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

looking good bud


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, dont agree but thanks haha, i will be looking good in a couple months tough lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok pooped up a jab last night with shakey hand and hitting a nerve so had pip today so swapped my back day with chest day, good session although some things suffered as shoulders were still fatigued as did hit 100kg seated mill 2 days ago.

anyway the session

flat bench

60kg x10

80kg x10 warm ups

100kg x5

105kg x5

110kg x5

115kg x3 --- see **

120kg x3

130kg x1 pb - second session running i hit pb on bench

** put saftey bars up as ashley was spotting and likes to know if she messes up ( she wont lol) she wont cause me an injury, and i put them too high by 1" so bar kept hitting it. hance i stopped

inc db press

42kg db's x4

40kg db's x6

40kg db's x5

only done 40kg last week for 3 sets so up with 42kgs.

dips

x10 no weight , shoulders sore

fst-7

stopped after 5 sets, chest and ant delts were burning

hit better reps and more weight so cant complain, keeping head strong and not letting strength go down...

i keep telling myself , im being carefull, and dropping FAT not muscle so why should i loose strength? FAT doesnt lift weight muscle does. seems to be phychologically working.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just tried a low carb choco cake from the recipe section and .. thankyou but no thankyou it was made with wheat bran, protien powder, egg and macros were not bad unfortunatley the taste was.

im having a high carb day tomorow, will be mainly good carbs, with maybee a cheat meal and cheeky treat. sure it wont effect me too much , once per months is hardly a bad diet lol. i am meanin to take pics sun though and wonder how it may affect water on me and the pics.

session today has me dead, im so tired at the momment


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> just tried a low carb choco cake from the recipe section and .. thankyou but no thankyou it was made with wheat bran, protien powder, egg and macros were not bad unfortunatley the taste was.
> 
> im having a high carb day tomorow, will be mainly good carbs, with maybee a cheat meal and cheeky treat. sure it wont effect me too much , once per months is hardly a bad diet lol. i am meanin to take pics sun though and wonder how it may affect water on me and the pics.
> 
> session today has me dead, im so tired at the momment


keep at it mate, am sure the results will be worth it, when i tried a low carb diet to cut(stupid because i had no size, but thats another story:laugh i was tired all the time! is there anyhting to combat this? does your body get used to it?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

scouse_jay said:


> keep at it mate, am sure the results will be worth it, when i tried a low carb diet to cut(stupid because i had no size, but thats another story:laugh i was tired all the time! is there anyhting to combat this? does your body get used to it?


i find im ok most of the time as i have fats high and also find higher doeses of vit c, say around 3g ed helps with immune so feel beter.

after the gym though i am soooo tired, i usually just have my food then nap for a little while lol

did have a cheeky day yesterday, pizza and pasta, i got one ashley got other and halfed , was nice. and had choco weetabix for breaky they were lush

for now though i am back on zero carb day, im still unsure about pics tonight as i think i will be holding more water from the carb up but will take pics and see.

still havent got weighed, and felling alot better about it after last night, had ameet with the lads and they were saying they weigh around 11-12st and they look like normal people, a trainer would say skinny but a non trainer av joe i think would say they were norm size so between 150-170lbs, with 20%+ bf so makes me feeel better that if i do end up as low as 180lbs id stil be bigger than the av joe but with no where near as much fat.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

great progress so far, will be watching this one as im very similar body frame to you.

Subscribed


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate,

well i did take some pics but camera is wrking its self and colour off, however, very little difference from last week, some small changes but i can tell i am holding some water stll from my carb up yesterday.

i think will wait and put ics up every 2 wweeks of so as the changes in 1 week are very minimal and mainly things i tell as i see things everyday and notice little things that bug me disapearing lol.

i am off all this week from uni, so will be doing extra cardio and then if no noticable difference THEN will lower kcals from fats.

i dont think fatloss has stalled but pics slightly differ and i am holding some water but upping cardio wont harm anyway


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah every 2 weeks will probs be better mate as you;l see better changes   keep at it matey!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, have looked over the diet and decided to drop few g of fat from each meal, its around 29g olie oil per meal, so will do 25g instead, not drastic drop but enough.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats the reason behind this drop mate?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just fat loss not as notacible as i feel it should have been this week, and kcals are high at 3500kcals, which is what some bulk on, i started this high with the intension of dropping fat only, so each week *if needed *i can drop 100kcals or so.

i feel it would be benificial this week, although was just talking to the gf and we will have nearly twice as many cardio sessions this week plus hiking so may keep the same untill next week and reasses

i think lots of people drop lean mass when cutting as they drop kcals too low too soon, to see fat loss there and then... no patience lol. my philosiphy is get a starting point then only lower or up cardio when fat loss stalls, not because the numbers or people say oh you should not be having that many kcals..

i hear people say there cutting on 1200kcals etc and think thats crazey, ashley is cutting on 1200-1300kcals and dropping fast whilst upping stength.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok good session today, put on full deads again but just didnt feel them half as much on back as i do rack pulls.

wide grip ull ups

bw x8

10kg x8 ( plus 1 on last week )

15kg x4 ( last week was 10kg x6 )

bw x6

bent over bb rows

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x8

110kg x8 ( only 7 last week )

120kg x5 ( only 3 last week, and much more controlled this week )

full deads ( partials last week )

140KG X5

180kg x5

200kg x1

pull ups

bw x8

10kg x5

bw x12 last 4 reps i stoped and pulsed , and help position.

low row

77kg 3x8 ( last week 71g 3x8 )

so still getting stronger, think i will defo put partials back in next week, i feel them on the back alot more and do rdl few days later for hams, so dont feel im missing out

have some vids of 180kg,200kg deads and 120kg bor.

was up for am cardio today and also did cardio after weights, mixed it up a bit though did some interval training.

2 mins warm up

10 mins (90 sec fast walk, 60 sec sprint) i will increase through weeks, will be doing interval every other workout.

3 mins walk, cool down.

will add in the vids later as have to pick my folks up from airport and get some food, nom nom


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

sounds like all is going to plan mate. keep it up


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

gyppo12345 said:


> sounds like all is going to plan mate. keep it up


yeah mate, im happy.. strength going up suggests to me im not loosing muscle and im dropping fat so all good..... hoping i can grow into the cut, origional aim was 180lbs lean 8-9% will be over the moon to hit 185-190lbs at 8-9%


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok im just waiting for the pics to process on youtube must be lots people on it tonight. ammount my legs wobble n the 200kg dl is funny lol.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

just read through mate doin well keep it goin.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, got a log way to go and head gets messed up at times as still just feel too small to be cuting but like said a 180-190lbs 7-9% is better than most and i can work from there.... most being not the handfull of top guys o here haha, ill pretend they dont exist for now lol.

was told that most on stange are under 200lbs so dont think ill be too far off after this and still have over a year from when i said i would like to compeate to add some lean mass to the 180-190lbs , and hopefully hit a good rebound off it... im still lookig to hire someone for help, was looking at a few people n here, not so much for 1-1 but more advice over the net as im a bit out of the way form most.

anyone reading this interested in it for my bulk in jan feb pm me or let me know on here,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, hows the headfvcks? Subsided for now?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bit tough, not sure of weight and measurements the same but just feel like ill be shrinkng lol. i know ill look better less weight but leaner but at 16st i at least sound lke i have some mass lol but need to remember that fat is not GOOD MASS. just worried ill end up looking average size and leanish ie a bicep boy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You wont mate cause youl haveeverything else! Not just chest arms and abs lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well, imo i have weak chest arms just a gd back and legs lol il be the worst bi boy ever haha, bicep boy with small biceps fail.

just got to keep hammering it and hope it will all come together and the next time i hit 224lbs its at a max of 10%


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, was off gym today but lats are very sore.. started prami and letro last night to kick some gyno at bay didnt sleep well from it

got up and did some cardio today am, was good. really trying to hit cardio hard this week,and bump the fat loss. still havent got weighed.

will try add though vds again now


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

180kg deadlift x 5

KXW74420Ijo[/MEDIA]]





200kg deadlift x1

i8Pt60G2Kbw[/MEDIA]]





110kg bor x8

CvkC6e6oeTQ[/MEDIA]]





120kg x 5

IGFTTymF_zQ[/MEDIA]]





hopefully embed


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok no so here





















not sure which is which lol


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Good effort mate! Strong.

What did you think about you're deadlift for one? Do your legs straighten up a bit early?

whatever, you're plenty stronger than me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting Warren :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

phys sam said:


> Good effort mate! Strong.
> 
> What did you think about you're deadlift for one? Do your legs straighten up a bit early?
> 
> whatever, you're plenty stronger than me


yeah, form wasnt the best, looking back on the vid i feel i did the lift in 2 movements, legs then back rather than a fluid 1 movemnent. found all my dl so uncomfortable as have been doing rack pulls for last few months. i defo find the rack pulls hit my back more..

i did the wide grip and bor first which was a mistake, think i can get uch more than 200kg out f i do it fresh, also still had doms on rdl on ham day lol.. so was a bit disapointed with maxing out at 200kg



xpower said:


> Nice lifting Warren :thumbup1:


cheers mate, as said above im bit disapointedd really expected more, may try in afew months fresh no exercises before lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice lifting bud, always find it funny how legs always seem to shake like mad on 1 reppers lol nuts ae ? mines do the same haha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

taken some pics today not for on here but just for my own idea and i dont feel like im progressing enough, but yet im unsure what is a good rate to loose fat at ..

problem is the camera i used was my dads and he has taken it away and my gf camera has lighting issues - for some reason it makes the one wall i have been using really dullso i can take 2 pics one with dads and one with hers, dads i look ok hers my abs have disapeared lol

just not sure if im doing well or not, i didnt drop fats this week yet as wanted to see how my fat loss was doing before dropping diet fats.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok some pics to see comparison, i think im looking leaner second pics due to better lighting, however am i on right track or too slow with fat loss?? my kcals are still high so can start dropping them anytime just didnt want to drop too soon too fast to spare muscle.

first pic = day before diet

2nd pic = 7 days into it

3dr pic = 17 days into it




























tensed




























back




























ok so lighting is different but i dont feel i have made enough prgress in last 10 days since last pics ( middle ones ).

is this good fat loss or needs kcals dropped more to speed up?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Look to be changing to me.

Your mid section is deffo smaller


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah def changing mate, abs more visable and waist coming in, can see more where bicep splits from tricep now aswell


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey dude! Sorry aint replied to your pm, been busy and stuff! Keep headstrong mate, can defo see improvements!! Maybe consider taking progress pics every 2 weeks instead of 7 days, be able to see bigger progress then ;0)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

xpower said:


> Look to be changing to me.
> 
> Your mid section is deffo smaller


thanks mate, hard to know when so close to the project, thats why i like this site, plenty of opinion



Ryan16 said:


> Yeah def changing mate, abs more visable and waist coming in, can see more where bicep splits from tricep now aswell


cheers mate, never realised how much dieting can mess with the head



54und3r5 said:


> Hey dude! Sorry aint replied to your pm, been busy and stuff! Keep headstrong mate, can defo see improvements!! Maybe consider taking progress pics every 2 weeks instead of 7 days, be able to see bigger progress then ;0)


no worries bud, life hectic for us too at the moment. will defo take them 2 weeks apart from now and although not the best camera im going to keep using that one jst for even pics to compare.

starting to feel sorry for guys who do contest diet , no wonder some get grumpy it can affect the head alot loo


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking well mate! can deffo notice on stomach! keep it up!, this thread scares me though, because im bulking atm to get some where near your size and then am planning on a cut, but you started leaner than me so count yaself lucky! :thumbup1:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

great results so far dude


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Don't panic if you don't see improvements on a weekly basis,dieting isn't like that,sometimes nothing seems to happen for two or three weeks then you get a sudden change.The weight doesn't always come off in a linear way.

Just keep at it in a steady way,if you don't see weekly progress you will see monthly progress.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

scouse_jay said:


> looking well mate! can deffo notice on stomach! keep it up!, this thread scares me though, because im bulking atm to get some where near your size and then am planning on a cut, but you started leaner than me so count yaself lucky! :thumbup1:


just drop the carbs down a bit if your getting a bit chubby lol, or up cardio?




stevo99 said:


> great results so far dude


thanks mate, hope the rebound is even better



blackbeard said:


> Don't panic if you don't see improvements on a weekly basis,dieting isn't like that,sometimes nothing seems to happen for two or three weeks then you get a sudden change.The weight doesn't always come off in a linear way.
> 
> Just keep at it in a steady way,if you don't see weekly progress you will see monthly progress.


thanks mate, its strange for me, my back gets bigger first and apparently leaner first too lol, but time will seek results.

ok work out today

arms

cgbp

60kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x5

skulls

45kg 2x8 / 1x5

over head rope ext

63kg 3x8

fst 7 - pull downs

abs

leg raises on roman chair - 3x8

crunch machine - 3x8

drag curls - 40kg 2x8 / 1x6

fst 7 - cable curls

was a good work out but not the most tiring although pumps were great, not the same feeling you get from heavy back day lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a sweet cgbp! How far hands appart?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

IMO your forms abit off, your legs go straight then you seem to romanian deadlift it 

Strength is strength though


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Keep going pal, its working.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats a sweet cgbp! How far hands appart?


about 6-8 inches , what i do is put my hands on my body where i want them to be , then lean over the bar and mark it



MarkFranco said:


> IMO your forms abit off, your legs go straight then you seem to romanian deadlift it
> 
> Strength is strength though


oh yeah, was strange getting used to full dl again, i defo think rackpulls work my back more though, the full deads are much weaker due to weaker hams, therefore my back is getting a ighter work out to accomadate for my ham weakness, id rather rack pull heavy and hammer the back hen work the hams on ham day... will be working towards 300kg rack pull im on 260kg am



ashers said:


> Keep going pal, its working.


cheers mate, hope yours is going well too , im sure you will have it sorted for the hol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well update is... no training or cardio , or food atm . caught a bug of my neice so me and the gf are ill. i forced down 200g chicken and a protien shake today with some evoo in both. that was at 12, then 3, and seen them again about an hour ago.

im just concentratng on rest, my neice was ill for around a day and a half which hopefully means im coming to the end now....

was very worried about losing muscle etc etc but im sure 2 days will not make me a long distance runner.... hopefully lol.

im hopeing i can get up and do some morning cardio and hit the gym tomorow get diet back spot on,but will have to just wait and see


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

2 days shouldnt make that much differnce mate!,just work harder when ya back! good luck


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

scouse_jay said:


> 2 days shouldnt make that much differnce mate!,just work harder when ya back! good luck


cheers mate, still feel like iv lost a load of muscle, having spued up 2 days worth of food lol.

so today was first day fully back, i had my diet pretty much back to normal yesterday, but did no training.

so had everything back to normal today,

morning cardio - 30 mins fast walk around the park

shoulder training

bb seated shoulder press

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x3

100kg x1 ( will add the vid next post ) took a while to get up last bit, but got it.

front raises seated bar

15kg - 3x10

side raises

10kg db - 3x10

rev pec dec

75kg - 3x10

forgot to do arnold presses after bb press lol ooops just remembered.

then 10 mins interval training, on runner

all in all im starting too look leaner, can see veins in legs, abs are out although not lower abs, sitting around 12% sub q, id say, will get sub 10 by xmass . couldnt tell you what i weigh as im ignoring it and just concentrating on conditioning.

i was thinking when i get to the bf% i want, i will post up pics and let people guess my weight before i weigh in to bulk and see if im looking bigger or smaller than i look lol, just for some sad fun


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice press mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aULUsJBYO0c[/MEDIA]]





hopefully that has embedded, if not






stalled just before the top but got it lol, thats my gf spotting lol i know sub 50kg gf spotting a 100kg press, least i know it was all me.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just a side note, just had a bath and was posing around, starting to get a much better look, and veins on quads are quite visable, not poping out but visable and can feel them just.

also when tensing crrecty ie chest out, waist in legs tense on front double bi, im getting a much better x shape


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Good to see your still gunning for it mate.. whens the next pic update?


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Oh and i subscribed... keep me entertained


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

will be a couple weeks now as 1 week pics dont show very well as if i have had lots water etc or a meal i ca look like little change. so 2 weeks will be better but was ill begning of week, so tryng to get into it again.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

update - was day off today and only day i dont do andy cardio due to uni starting early and fin late, but we ( me and the gf , not speaking posh lol) decided to go for a long walk up some hills etc etc, pretty fast walk. felt good.

after sicking up my shake at the begining of the week, im now retching eveytime i try get a shake down so i will have to change the flavour asap lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> just a side note, just had a bath and was posing around, starting to get a much better look, and veins on quads are quite visable, not poping out but visable and can feel them just.
> 
> also when tensing crrecty ie chest out, waist in legs tense on front double bi, im getting a much better x shape


Good isnt it mate. Mine are popping out everywhere too. Starting to look heroin like.

Ones on the obliques are the best!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Good isnt it mate. Mine are popping out everywhere too. Starting to look heroin like.
> 
> Ones on the obliques are the best!!


yeh mate, i never have veins anywhere as im just not that vascular, apart frm legs, cant explain why.. even at lowish bf% i struggle to get the vein on bicep out, fvcking does my head in ... i long for my bi vein lol


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking good warren:thumbup1: will feel a million dollars come xmas


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah hopeing so, i think it may take jan time to hit the bf% i want, im still looking into rebounds now, thinking i will drop down to 250mg test e , every 10 days.. then bump it up for rebound, add in any prop i have left for couple weeks ( or what hever left ) and some var... im laying of tren.

then eating wise, up carbs but not silly ammounts, and make kcals maybee 750-1000 above what i end up finally cuttng on , which i think iwill be 2500 so will rebound on 3250 - 3500 add in 25mcg t3

and maybee thinking of some high volume- high intensity- heavy weight training , bit like tiny tom does but unsure if it may be too advanced.

anyway thats me rambaling lol


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Tbh M8 dilly dallying around with little amounts IMO is almost pointless i think if you dieted natty(as long as you get your own test working again!) you would get the same end result.

I am about the same build as you and have yoyo,d a fair bit and at our size gear isnt a must for maintainance.

But do what suits you m8.Its all about progress and results at the end of the day:thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bit confused what you mean mate? small amounts of what? gear or food. the 250 e10d is to cover xmass so im not waisting it as i will have a few nights out and treats over xmass also im unsure when the gym is shut

then ill be on around 750mg test, 50-100mg var.

unlss you mean food but i think 3500 i will grow. i dont do maintanance i dont see it prductive

if aim is to bb i see either cutting fat or building muscle, there is no point i ever want to stay the same or maintain


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

ah thought you was doin 250mg of test on ya cut to maintain or cruise ?? but the rebound cycle looks good:thumbup1:

You get a lot of people not sure as what to do (or cant make there minds up)and half do what will work just to play safe?? Not a comment aimed at you m8 just a observation.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah right no matey , im on prop and tren now.. with 250 test e every 10-14 days then ill drop the prop and tren over exmas and use any prop left to kick start the rebound. i started off at 224lbs 12-15%, cant tell what am now i refuse to get weighed lol

want to be min 180 at 8%ish ,then hope that after 10 week rebound cycle i can get back to 210lbs 10%. i know its a big jump but alot will be added water and glycogen intramuscular... well thats what i hope but will have to see lol


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

210 @10% is the best i have been. GL:thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

round 2 said:


> 210 @10% is the best i have been. GL:thumbup1:


how tall are you mate?

im 5'10, and fnny thing is i think im proble 15lbs down from 224lbs with water fsat etc but dont think i look any smaller, even in clothes not much ddifference.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

5,10 ,I was 15 when i was [email protected] 10% did go up to 220 but was too watery (d bol).Droppped gear all together and stayed @ the 210 for a year.

15 years ago now but a 8 week blast would put me back there.maybe jan for me too. lol

Once you stop scale watching and lean up feels alot better and can see what the effort has produced.

Its just fat and water your loosing so shouldnt be missed:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Everyone holds fat completely differently, for someone to come in here and say "you're probably 25%" by looking at your pics is a bit far fetched. Look at that "i want to look like that guy" guy.. he was bodpoded and was 27% bf, and he was way fatter than you are.

Some people look sick at 14% bf, some guys don't look that lean at 10%. It's all relative, personally I don't think you'll be 180lbs @ 8%. I reckon you're probably 16%ish in your first pics, maybe as high as 18. Subtract 10% from 224lbs and you'll probably be around 8-10% at 200lbs. WHat people forget is that 8-10% is very different from 5-6in stage condition when they've shed water and all sorts. 8-10% is very athletic, to hit stage condition you'd have to lose another 10lbs of fat min, and then prob 10lbs of water. so yeah you'd end up 180lbs for stage condition perhaps....


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ah right no matey , im on prop and tren now.. with 250 test e every 10-14 days then ill drop the prop and tren over exmas and use any prop left to kick start the rebound. i started off at 224lbs 12-15%, cant tell what am now i refuse to get weighed lol
> 
> want to be min 180 at 8%ish ,then hope that after 10 week rebound cycle i can get back to 210lbs 10%. i know its a big jump but alot will be added water and glycogen intramuscular... well thats what i hope but will have to see lol


imo you were more like 20%+ bodyfat before, not that this makes a difference just go by the mirror,and 25lbs glycogen + muscle on your rebound? 

Good luck anyway mate will be watching


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ah right no matey , im on prop and tren now.. with 250 test e every 10-14 days then ill drop the prop and tren over exmas and use any prop left to kick start the rebound. i started off at 224lbs 12-15%, cant tell what am now i refuse to get weighed lol
> 
> want to be min 180 at 8%ish ,then hope that after 10 week rebound cycle i can get back to 210lbs 10%. i know its a big jump but alot will be added water and glycogen intramuscular... well thats what i hope but will have to see lol


i agree with that ALR, was just thinking about figures there and if you wanted to get 180 at 8ish then youd need to sacrifice muscle would you not ? lol or at least all your bf! taking from highest estimate at 15% total bf would be about 34lbs, 8% was about 18 so agreed you'l be 8-10% at about 200lbs mate 

hope all is well! you recovered fully from bug now? getting the cals in ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ALR said:


> Everyone holds fat completely differently, for someone to come in here and say "you're probably 25%" by looking at your pics is a bit far fetched. Look at that "i want to look like that guy" guy.. he was bodpoded and was 27% bf, and he was way fatter than you are.
> 
> Some people look sick at 14% bf, some guys don't look that lean at 10%. It's all relative, personally I don't think you'll be 180lbs @ 8%. I reckon you're probably 16%ish in your first pics, maybe as high as 18. Subtract 10% from 224lbs and you'll probably be around 8-10% at 200lbs. WHat people forget is that 8-10% is very different from 5-6in stage condition when they've shed water and all sorts. 8-10% is very athletic, to hit stage condition you'd have to lose another 10lbs of fat min, and then prob 10lbs of water. so yeah you'd end up 180lbs for stage condition perhaps....


yeah true, i dont really need numbers anyway, if someone says you are 12% or 25% makes no difference i still look how i look.. if that makes sence lol



james12345 said:


> imo you were more like 20%+ bodyfat before probly close to it , but i was meaning sub q, i wouldnt put my origional state at 20% sub q but as above, not that this makes a difference just go by the mirror,and 25lbs glycogen + muscle on your rebound?  i reckon i dropped 10lbs first week no bother just water and such.. and past cycles have gained around 2lbs per week and got slightly leaner so 10 weeks cycle yeah i reckon weight will go up 25lbs, remember i said bf% may go up slightly so id say very possible... but here is hoping
> 
> Good luck anyway mate will be watching





Ryan16 said:


> i agree with that ALR, was just thinking about figures there and if you wanted to get 180 at 8ish then youd need to sacrifice muscle would you not ? lol or at least all your bf! taking from highest estimate at 15% total bf would be about 34lbs, 8% was about 18 so agreed you'l be 8-10% at about 200lbs mate
> 
> hope all is well! you recovered fully from bug now? getting the cals in ?


at first i worked it out like that, and thought it wold be like that but say the 15% was sub Q than yeah that would be right... now minus..intramuscular fat... water...glycogen... weight soon goes down

yeah sort of over it now but still feel bt dodgy lol, struggling to sleep, and ever since the protien puke incident i cant get it down... just dont breathe and nec it lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That is true, but not all that will go im sure as your not wantingto dry out for comp purposes lol not 100% sure but thats my thoughts  lol i usually do that with shakes anyway haha not like there minging but mostly cause there use for quickness haha!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> That is true, but not all that will go im sure as your not wantingto dry out for comp purposes lol not 100% sure but thats my thoughts  lol i usually do that with shakes anyway haha not like there minging but mostly cause there use for quickness haha!


i dont think i will get anywhere near competition bodyfat or dryness, but im looking for fully split quads, full abs, veins in quads. so prob 8-10% and im thinking weight will be circa 185-190lbs anymore when i hit the bf% i want then brilliant.

im not weighing untill the day before the rebound lol, so will be drastic changes, i think im still growing , just took a couple vids on pull ups wide grip and close grip and hit some good pbs compared to last time, love training over 14days lol, strength has seen marked improovemnt

im putting them and the workout up in a sec so keep an eye out, also think my bac has grew as after one on the sessions on the vid when i come down back looks better than before.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

back day in red was last sessions reps and weight unless not diff

wide grip pull ups

bwx12 ---- bw x8

15kg x6----10kg x8

20kg x4----15kg x4

bb bor

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x8

110kg x8

120kg x6-----120kg x5

racks - not done last week

200kg x8

230kg x6

was meant to do 260kg but didnt feel right

close(neutral) grp pull ups

bw x10 ---bw x8

15kg x5---10kg x5

15kg x5---bw 4

low row

77kg --3x8

db shugs--- not donw last week

50kg db 3x15

ok videos never embed but ill try AGAIN...if not follow link

20kg wide grip x4

Xm82GKbX7Rg[/MEDIA]]





or link---






15kg close grip x5

UzZ7CDduTHY[/MEDIA]]





or link ---


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

quick update, 45 mins cardio done today,, bumped all cardio up, so am is now 45 mins and post wo is now 15 mins... also feel im getting fitter


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

fat loss not AS fast as i would like so i have re arranged diet thought id post it.

1 -

90g protien powder

27g evoo

75 p / 30 f

2-

150g chicken

24g evoo

45 p / 30 f

3- same as above

4-

150g mince

1 egg

30g cheese

45 p / 30 f

5-

50g chicken

5 eggs

4g evoo

45 p / 30 f

6-

90g protien powder

27g evoo

75 p / 30 f

i will take the second shake post wo on training days, and obv irst thing after am cardio as i feel these the most needed times for protien intake.

= comes to 330g protien and 180g fat - 2940 kcals at 55% fats 45% prot

i take bcaa and lgult at 20g each ed and sipped during wo, cardio and between meals 5g at training and cardio and the rest in a 2L water bottle sipped throughout day and between meals

i havent got a night out planned now untill th 27th of nov when we have jimmy car tix and then the 28h my best mate and his gf are up for a night out, then in again till xmass week.

hopeing not to drop too much and hit this rebound DRASTICALLY. just using thsisas a little rantt at myself to keep the head focused and push this through. leg veins are visable now and chest fat comming off so never been so up for this and hoping after the rebound will look very different.

was a thread latley about journals and people were sayng how not many make prgress and some using aas make even less , so wil post my 1 year ics up and show my true progress soon.

nov last year 180lbs ish hgh bf--- up to 224lbs lower bf% --- very low bf% 185-190lbs???? ( heres hoping )----- then next ics after that will be post rebound when i will show my potential hopefully


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

warren WTF is evoo??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

extra virgin olive oil .


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, chest day (heavy) today and got chest vol in a few days.

flat bench

60kg x10 wu

100kg x5

110kg x5

120kg x4 (pb by 1 rep)

130kg x2 (pb by 1 rep)

inc db weight decrease bad wrists though

30kg 3x8

dips

bw x12

bw x10

bw x8

rope flyies ( stolen from tiny toms journal lol)

25kg 3x8

15 mins interval training, and 45 mins am cardio donw this morning... now off to watch match . hoping chealski dont put too many past us lol.

very very dehydrated all the time, im constantly drinking but im soooo thristy.

just to add a mention to my gorgeous gf, she finally hit her 50kg bench, oh she is only 50 odd kg though and 5'3, also rack pulled 100kg this week. she still working on squat due to ibt being tight form seems to go after 60kg.. her abs quite bsable now too so she is blasting it too and also pushing me to the max.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

over the moon now, 2-0 liverpool and the first game in along time they havent sent me to sleep lol.

so tempted to take pics but not going to , may take one back pic to see if the waist is coming in asgood as est but wnt be posting anything for 14 days, and i am making these 14 days count. i can see the veins and fee them but unsure if camera will pic them up so thats what i want by next pics.

im dying to get weighed too, dont think im too light yet and dont think i look any smaller cothes etc etc all the same fit but bf down so im hoping i have grew but im not getting ahead of myself , i will weigh in after the cut just before rebound


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just took some quick pics, and very pleased with the results so far. after 4 weeks, i have made decent changes i think, considering 2 weekends ( fri AND sat ) i was out on the lash as dad was home from work ( works in nigeria ) and then ate rubbish sunday due to hang over... and sun - wed i couldnt stop spuing , no cardio training just simple sugars and water lol...

anyway im no week ends out for 3 weeks now and then 3 weeks after that untill again so next pics im hoping to double my progress thus far

pics today show more visable splits n legs, clear abs, back starting to split also so a good push to get my a$$ out of bed and do cardio in morning , i usually have uni but i dont start untill 11 tomorow as lecturer is ill so was thinking lie in but nah ... more cardio


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, well we have a lot of course work to do and have been given the week day off tomorow so thought as it was chest day yesterday we would train quads

thought being a word.... 1 set of squats i split my shorts lol had to put on my pants and couldnt squat in them lol so thought fvck it ill do arms

cgbp

60kg x12

70kg x10

80kg x8

90kg x6

100kg x4

( wasnt aiming for decrease in twos just coincedence )

skulls

45kg x8

40kg x6

40kg x6

over head rope ext

63kg 3x8

drag curls

40kg 3x8

isolation curls machine single arm

30kg x10

32kg x10

25kg x12

burn out on rev grip tri push downs

i usually add in fst-7 but i have had really bad problems with the muscle along side my ulna, it feels liek shin splints but obv in my arm.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just a side note, measured arms today and sitting around 16" so about 1/8" down.. not too fussed as im going to be down on water and glycogen too..and fat.

calf still 16" and quad down to 26 1/2'' so 1/2" down but im VISUALLY bigger so rather look bigger than measure bigger . also hopeing if i dont drop too much size and lean up i can rebound and hit 16.5''-17'' arms lean, better than the 16 1/8th '' fatcepts i started with.

i know not much in terms of pics and may bee why less responses than usuall but i think , i have gave the impression from my pics i havent progressed much as i have been taken weekly pics, where as if i put up pics from last year and near 4 st difference people would look differently

so will wait nother 2 weeks for these then 2- 3 weeks later again, but when rebound starts it will be every 4 -6 weeks


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sounding good mate! as you say if you "look bigger" then thats it, all about visuals isnt it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

backs looking good in the vids, if your feeling really thirsty then up your water intake ? what is it at just now ? im taking in around 3L + ed atm, 1.5L bottle sipped through work then refilled when i get home and sipped through the night untill bed, and i dont feel too dehydrated


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't get hung up on measurements warren! Provided your looking bigger in the mirror don't sweat it ;0)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

scouse_jay said:


> sounding good mate! as you say if you "look bigger" then thats it, all about visuals isnt it


i knw mate, i feel much better too, clothes fit the same but i fee much more confortable in them as chest shoulders arms etc look rounder firmer.



Ryan16 said:


> backs looking good in the vids, if your feeling really thirsty then up your water intake ? what is it at just now ? im taking in around 3L + ed atm, 1.5L bottle sipped through work then refilled when i get home and sipped through the night untill bed, and i dont feel too dehydrated


yeah i loved my back in the vid haha, i dont pic well never have, i cant pose properly, think i need to vid ather than take pics lol. i take in 1ltr with protien. 1ltr with bcaa during cardio and training, and 2ltr sipped between meals so around 4 ltrs usually, plus from food.. just cant get the thirsty feeling gone



54und3r5 said:


> Don't get hung up on measurements warren! Provided your looking bigger in the mirror don't sweat it ;0)


yea true mate, plus i get stressed when i see people post measurments , like 17" but 30lbs less than me and same height lol, although it is the internet haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe its cause your always drinking water ? lol i give myself some diet juice throughout the day to quench my thirst, currently sipping on a share-size bottle of diet coke lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im actually thinking of getting some coke zero, but dont want it to kick me out of ketosis.

just jabbed, in right leg asp = vein and blood, wipe remove blood , change needle , inch along = asp blood again fvck lol

so just cleaned up and donw all needed and jabbed left leg . least its in lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont think it should as theres no carbs or sugar in it ? coke zeros meant to be real rank tho lol

ouch that sounds sore haha you alright bud?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye mate im ok lol, but gf not impressed haha, she keeps reminding me to aspirate as im dosey ad forget , so her point is if she hadnt reminded me id have prop and tren roaming round my circulation right now lol , suppose she does have a good point


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> just took some quick pics, and very pleased with the results so far. after 4 weeks, i have made decent changes i think, considering 2 weekends ( fri AND sat ) i was out on the lash as dad was home from work ( works in nigeria ) and then ate rubbish sunday due to hang over... and sun - wed i couldnt stop spuing , no cardio training just simple sugars and water lol...
> 
> anyway im no week ends out for 3 weeks now and then 3 weeks after that untill again so next pics im hoping to double my progress thus far
> 
> pics today show more visable splits n legs, clear abs, back starting to split also so a good push to get my a$$ out of bed and do cardio in morning , i usually have uni but i dont start untill 11 tomorow as lecturer is ill so was thinking lie in but nah ... more cardio


are you gonna post these pics up fella?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nah matey, im going to leave a better gap, last pics were a week or so ago.. so want to wait untll 2 weeks time, as i was ill most last wek and want to show decent difference...

problem i have done in other journals is take pics to close, last jjournal i done, i got the impression of some people and by other comments elswhere, not directed at me directly but i feel they woud inc me... that i hadnt made good progress for using gear etc even though i went from 179lbs - 224lbs all while lowering bf%

hence why pics are going to be less frequesnt.. i will however put up a 1 year pic after this cut, to show my REAL progress.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

update - keto has obv taken a lack of fibre or digestive enzeyms and gettng stomach pains, so started to take a aloe vera tablet and 4g of whet bran = 1g carbs, 1.5g fibre 2 x per day... hoping this will sort it out.

morning cardio done, got it tomorow and quads too, pip is pretty bad from last night didnt sleep well at all.. but got load of uni work done today on a good note


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/whole_psyllium_husks helped me when on keto


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

reps for that mate, ill have a look.. need to be low in carb though max i let carb go to is around 5g less if i can help it lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just been looking around on the journals and pics and its menta how guys look so much bigger when they have dieted down for shows than after when they have rebounded.

duno , must be illusion of being abled to actually see the muscle, and not fat around it lol

hoping this happens for moi


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> update - keto has obv taken a lack of fibre or digestive enzeyms and gettng stomach pains, so started to take a aloe vera tablet and 4g of whet bran = 1g carbs, 1.5g fibre 2 x per day... hoping this will sort it out.
> 
> morning cardio done, got it tomorow and quads too, pip is pretty bad from last night didnt sleep well at all.. but got load of uni work done today on a good note


I find adding 150g Spinach to all solid meals sorts out fibre.Buy the frozen packs a 150g serving has 5.7g fibre and 0.9g carbs,three servings of that with your chicken and you'll be as regular as clockwork with the added benefit of it bulking your food up to help you feel satiated.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

am cardio compleate 45 mins around the park and up the banks .. check

got a very busy day today, need to study for physiology and biomechanics exam in morning.. go to costco for chicken and mince... put some books back... and train quads..plus extra cardio post wo

so lovley day for me, will pos workout later , hopefully with some decent vids.. ooo have got some new knee wraps too so hopeing i can squat heavy now without the knees stopping me... i do want to try get some research done on rebounding too well diet side more than aas side but have to see how much i understand on exam for morra, i know it but struggle to put ideas on paper.

chow for now


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> I find adding 150g Spinach to all solid meals sorts out fibre.Buy the frozen packs a 150g serving has 5.7g fibre and 0.9g carbs,three servings of that with your chicken and you'll be as regular as clockwork with the added benefit of it bulking your food up to help you feel satiated.


brilliant im of to costco so will get lots lol reps for that,


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well picked up some spinage will popeye that stuff later lol, just about to revise ... fvck comes to mind haha

ok quad day take 2 - lucky mike (mikex101) came in just in time to show me how to wrap my knees with my new wraps, knees felt much better not as strained however quad cut short AGAIN... shorts split AGAIN haha

squat

100kg x10

120kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x1------ SPLIT

couldnt squat so thougt ill do hammys

sldl

100kg x8

120kg x8

140kg x8 usually work to 180kg but felt so fatigued

ham curls lying

60kg 1x15 - 1x12 - 1x8

15mins cardio

home, next training session is my catch upday, ie the day i train chest again with high vol, but add bi and traps in too as weak. after that i will take 2 days off compleatly except cardio... and then boom back with a very heavy quad day and i mean heavy i will do

set of

10 - 100kg

5 -120kg

5 - 140kg

3 - 160kg

1 - 170kg

1 -180kg

10-100kg

that is my aim next quad for squats,


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

takin a break from revision, got a chop in for next meal, then 2 to go.

spinnage is rak btw lol ill force it in though no bother haha, just on a side note going to take a pic of front to compare to last pic and first pic, unfort you guys still have to wait untill a week this sunday :tongue: lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

blend it and drink it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> takin a break from revision, got a chop in for next meal, then 2 to go.
> 
> spinnage is rak btw lol ill force it in though no bother haha, just on a side note going to take a pic of front to compare to last pic and first pic, unfort you guys still have to wait untill a week this sunday :tongue: lol


 Spinach does get tiresome very quickly for me too.

Bet you'll be surprised how much you have improved between pics :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my abs are out but now im giddy waiting for the very botom ones to pop out , im a while away but will look like a 8 pack when it does i think lol. certain pics or lighing doesnt show some splits like new ones in legs but vid does so may add a vd up also at end.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well, had exam this morning and all went well pretty confident i aced it, minimum marks i got were 80% and thats of its marked very harshly... should get between 85-90% really though.. would have been more but on question worth 6 marks was on rfu training and i was off that day so had to blag it lol

will be doing cardio later on and going for sunbed as im looking crazey pale lol .. will have chest volume day tomorow and then ake two days to rest before getting back into it as felt very larthargic yesterday, and want to get some work done for monday , its not in untill jan but if i get it donw i have xmass free


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cardio complete, i was thinking of upping i but the pic i took last night i have put next to the pic from 14 days ago and i have dropped it fast.. no need to add more yet.

im sure i could have dropped even quicker but i feel that would sacrafise muscle and if not it would deffo not make a good environment to grow whilst dieting and im enjoying the fact my strength is getting better on this.

well hoping all will be impressed with the pics amd gie me lots of reps :laugh:

first day of pcs and cut was

17th oct - day 1

next will be 21st nov 35 days later..


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

slight mix up on days

first pic was taken at start- actual cut started mon 10 oct,

secong pic 7 days later - 17th oct

third pic taken was 17 days later - 27th oct

next wll be 28th nov 42 days. however the difference from last night pic from 27th so 16 days is much much bigger than the first 17 days , however i was ill and had 2 big week ends out for 21st bday and dad being home.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well training chest by volume tomorow but add in bi and traps too

traps to give kick while on as recetors are meant to be sensitive, and bi as they are weak and can ht them hard with volume again

so

db flat bench 4x15

bb inc 4x15

smith decline 4x15

fst 7 flies

fst 7 type curls

3x20 sshrugs db 50kg


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

whats the mind set today then??

Suppose its easier for me as i dont have all this revising and exam s.hit you have.

Just go to work, make money for me boss, he gives me a nice bonus. Done!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah good, got 1 more week untill pics so , stepping it up again.. i just take one step further each week.

upping cardio to 2 times every day instead of once on non training. twice on training..

exam is done with now, although have shed loads of course work to do but its pi$$ really just time consuming.

stick around ....pcs in 9 days...moment of trth.. no hiding from the camera lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah good, got 1 more week untill pics so , stepping it up again.. i just take one step further each week.
> 
> upping cardio to 2 times every day instead of once on non training. twice on training..
> 
> ...


Pics tomoz for me. I know it wont be as "shocking" for the final one, but it is better for documenting.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i take pics often to keep a eye on it but not going to post them up as often, just had a catch up with me mate and a game of pool so off to gym now and then interval cardio after


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well, really think i need to re-asses the '' train chest twice'' thing , tried the volume day today and killed me as chest was still fatigued and tri were hammered lol but

flat bench

60kg x20

60kg x20

60kg x20

80kg x8

80kg x8

100kg x4

incline

60kg 3x15

decline taken

curls drop seted from 30kg ec machine curls

wasnt the best of sessions but was what it was a back up session, think i will drop it though from now on as the fatigue from previous is still there and just waisting energy, and hlding of full repair

good points though, bi vein coming out which i never have, droped to about 11-12% fr a hol few years back and wanst out but poping nicley now.

havent did cardio at the gym as being a narcasist i thought id treat me and the gf to a long walk in the wind hahaha... sick i know but beats staring at a wall while i walk


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

had some chicken and then oil and out for a walk 45 mins , nic3e and windy . just bought the md mag as con reccomended an article in there about after a hard diet and what to do.

looking forward to reading that in bed later


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok , taking today and tomorow off lifting as i feel the rest will be of more benifit.. cardio still getting done though.

45mins fast walk done, its going well and really looking forward to getting back to gaining though, hungry alot but meals nt appetising haha, xmass will be a killer


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not sure what it is but been feeling ill latley, was ill last week or so with sickness and never really took a break after to recver so hopw i can this weekend.

just bought the espn channel as liverpool on alot and booked fight , so will watch the match go for 45 min cardio and then back to house for the fight nght, although i agreed with ashey we can watch xfactor untill just before the main fight build up is on lol

im a fair man hahha.. wel considering i just made her watch man u match with me then liverpool match then fight and cheasi and arsl match morra, lucky she loves me lol

going to have a nap soon.. lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cardio done 45 mins fast walk.. getting some spicey chicken now and olive oil mmm


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice one warren, sounds like its all going to plan. Increased vascularity is a good sign dude 

Can't wait to see next set of pics


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, just wondering how low to go on kcals, i have been decreasing every week, im on 2900 now made up from 300 protien =1320kcals and 180 fats = 1620, so 2940kcals.... im worried o go below this as to drop muscle but yet want to keep fat loss at a good rate... whats the lowest to go in your opinion, please all chip in... remember i am assisted too

i was thinking of taking 5g off each meal , meals , dropping a further 30g of fat, and 270kcals so wll be on 2670kcals... too low?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

oy bitch. You know its on!!

As an added insentive for both of us. The challenge is set for both to have photo's for next sunday, in our own cutting journals. (seeing as you have been doing it much longer than me, you should win  )

Now, we will take these pics into general and get a vote of best shape up (so far).

Deal.

Im just out for cardio number two lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you have been doig a intensive cut , where as i spent the first 3 weeks out each week end and also was cutting on 3400kcals so hardly fair lol.

however i think a long term challange could be on?

say who can

1-grow the most

2-remain or be the leanest

by june 1st that gives lea way of xmass pluss 6 months exactly???? man enough lol

oh and looking at your pics i will concive i have to do some work to get my arms and chest up as they are weak... HOWEVER DUM DUM DUM .... can you get your legs to match and exceed mine faster than i can get my chest and arms to yours???

btw 27" quads and i have hardly trained them this year at all lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> you have been doig a intensive cut , where as i spent the first 3 weeks out each week end and also was cutting on 3400kcals so hardly fair lol.
> 
> however i think a long term challange could be on?
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, your legs are stong :thumbup1:

My arms are only 16 + 1/4 inches now. Were 17. (tensed) lost 2 inches of my waist in 2 weeks too (32 inches now) chest is still 4 foot around though :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

your arms are not as big as they look then, i tought 17.5'' upwards so good going , its all about how they look. mine are sitting at about 16" now but obv will drop.

havent taken any measurments yet as it can mess with my head lol im not even sure what i weigh anymore. i find it hard to train bi's as i get weird pains in my forearms like shin splint but in arm.

well its on like donkey kong... this has just ruined my xmass hough as iwont be out half as much now hahaha.. :lol:

give it till dec and we should start a thread for our comp lol, keep ur own journals but just pop in a joint one , will be good for pushing each other and a bit banter.. ill push you as i dont want an easy walk over win.. just a challangen win hahah:thumb:

( oooohh thats fight talk, oh no he didnt )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> your arms are not as big as they look then, i tought 17.5'' upwards so good going , its all about how they look. mine are sitting at about 16" now but obv will drop.
> 
> havent taken any measurments yet as it can mess with my head lol im not even sure what i weigh anymore. i find it hard to train bi's as i get weird pains in my forearms like shin splint but in arm.
> 
> ...


F.uck you ho!

Im going to wipe the floor with your ass.

Joining nabba soon so i can go to the exeter comp on 24th april. so will rebound till after xmas then employ the services of Con for my contest prep.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok ok al is fair.. i was thinking of wmploying someone but not till after xmass , but will be fun to see what happens can start a challange log soon, but im off for my night cardio now lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ok ok al is fair.. i was thinking of wmploying someone but not till after xmass , but will be fun to see what happens can start a challange log soon, but im off for my night cardio now lol


cooking food then im going. Going to do extra now just to embarres you! (not that i need to!)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

this is a rabbit and turtle race mate, your speeding like the rabbit but just remember who won that race :laugh:.

oh and you have chose a brilliant day for us to get into this challenge as i have just had 2 days rest and is quad day tomorow....its funny you know i have been missing legs out a bit latley but have a feeling i wont form now on ... strange that hahaha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> this is a rabbit and turtle race mate, your speeding like the rabbit but just remember who won that race :laugh:.
> 
> oh and you have chose a brilliant day for us to get into this challenge as i have just had 2 days rest and is quad day tomorow....its funny you know i have been missing legs out a bit latley but have a feeling i wont form now on ... strange that hahaha


I'm glad you are. But remember...i havent missed a single gym session in about 3 months


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm glad you are. But remember...i havent missed a single gym session in about 3 months


that should worry you though... i havent even hit top gear yet.

you have made great progress in your 2 years .. but i have made great progress in 1.. i have only been bb a year gone oct

have gone from 179lbs to 224lbs with lower bf%.. just think what will happen now i have competition to kick my a$$ in gear lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> that should worry you though... i havent even hit top gear yet.
> 
> you have made great progress in your 2 years .. but i have made great progress in 1.. i have only been bb a year gone oct
> 
> have gone from 179lbs to 224lbs with lower bf%.. just think what will happen now i have competition to kick my a$$ in gear lol


You have even admited though you have lagging body parts. No way your catching them up :cool2: .

But after admitting you routinely miss a leg session, i should catch you up in no time :rockon:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not my routine missing a session, just i have fvcked a few off and donw light rather than heavy..

yeah my arms and chest are really lagging.. they change my whold physique being so weak, but they will come on --catch up --- then exceed you haha

iv kept my legs same size just squattin around 140-160kg .. bad boys are going to explode when i stop faffing around with them.

if i had to put the work in and catch up arms and chest or legs i know what one id be choosing to have weaker .. pshyc pshyc pshyc lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> not my routine missing a session, just i have fvcked a few off and donw light rather than heavy..
> 
> yeah my arms and chest are really lagging.. they change my whold physique being so weak, but they will come on --catch up --- then exceed you haha
> 
> ...


see, there is your problem. Choosing to have something weaker. This thought has never even gone through my head. They will *all* be awesome!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohhhh competionnnnn! *im a celeb dude voice here* who will win ? you decide!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I will ryan (warren knows this really 

Warren, 1 hour cardio this morning in minus temperature conditions and i enjoyed it!

How's that for commitment!!!

"Marc lays a back hand down the line to win the point...Warren is left face down on the court!!!!!"


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I will ryan (warren knows this really
> 
> Warren, 1 hour cardio this morning in minus temperature conditions and i enjoyed it!
> 
> ...


me too powerhouse......fcking freezing...but it feltgood when completed ai??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> me too powerhouse......fcking freezing...but it feltgood when completed ai??


it felt good the whole way around. everything was white. was like xmas!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> see, there is your problem. Choosing to have something weaker. This thought has never even gone through my head. They will *all* be awesome!!


well thats all nice and well unfortunatley you havent got the choice at the moment, your legs are weaker than harrisons jaw....oooooo oh no he didnt lol:lol:



Ryan16 said:


> ohhhh competionnnnn! *im a celeb dude voice here* who will win ? you decide!


im the only person who can decide mate, its all up to me ... if i loose its due to my own lack of commitment and that is not possible mwhaahaha



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I will ryan (warren knows this really
> 
> Warren, *1 hour cardio this morning in minus temperature conditions and i enjoyed it!*
> 
> ...


thats not commitment lol, iv done the 45mins and now eating chicken and spinage.. and its no more commited that you get extra 15 mins lol as im upping each week and wil have a few weeks more of doing it too...

cardio over xmass week.. no annual shortbread ( bastard :cursing: )... and the big point which makess me want to kill my slef....NO BOXING DAY STEW...

ill show you commitment over the next few weeks and months

oh its on............. :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

now off to uni, got a coaching session tday too so will be extra cardio... and then gym .. will post up a couple vids of squats later. if lucky may even sttick a veiw of the veins in there too hahah


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> now off to uni, got a coaching session tday too so will be extra cardio... and then gym .. will post up a couple vids of squats later. if lucky may even sttick a veiw of the veins in there too hahah


Oh yeah...nice tactics. Get pics/vids of vains during training lol. Didn't know we were cheating :whistling:  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lol like i said its on, you have the advantage on that side of being vascular.. others even posted they dont get as vascular as you a that bf%, for me it takes alot to be vascular.. at 10-12% i didnt even have bi vein out .... need a good memory to remember them days tho lol.

well i volunteered to take part in one of the lads assesments so had 20 mins cardio in coaching lecture. was fun although have learned that football is defo not my best skill haha. so looking forward to the rebound .. so lobg to go tho


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> lol like i said its on, you have the advantage on that side of being vascular.. others even posted they dont get as vascular as you a that bf%, for me it takes alot to be vascular.. at 10-12% i didnt even have bi vein out .... need a good memory to remember them days tho lol.
> 
> well i volunteered to take part in one of the lads assesments so had 20 mins cardio in coaching lecture. was fun although have learned that football is defo not my best skill haha. so looking forward to the rebound .. so lobg to go tho


Not thinking about that yet. Will be planning loads (to the gram lol) after sundays photos.

Looking forward to getting stronger. Been getting stonger at the mo with no carbs which is strange, so god knows what will happen with the increase cals and higher amount of gear.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats what im looking forward too... i have had a max or 5g carbs ed , will be keto 2 weeks this wed.. with 2 weeks left untill i have a cheat on it.

to your delight im out on a drink 27th this month and have jimmy car tix 26th so that weekend i have given myself 36 hours to carb up and have a few drins cheats etc ...

but to my delight i know how my bdy reacts to this and the fat loss for 10days after this will be accelerated 2 fold...


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I will ryan (warren knows this really
> 
> Warren, 1 hour cardio this morning in minus temperature conditions and i enjoyed it!
> 
> ...


Very committed, your journals are inspiring, both yours and warrens.

What cardio did you do this morning?? :rockon:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

warren, when you talk about the rebound after your cut? what are you referring to?

please educate me kind sir


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice work matey. Keep up the good work. Great progress so far. Now I am more excited about how I am going to change in coming weeks of CKD.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks guys...

well me and phm have got our self in a bit of competition so we will put u a joint thread on rivalry soon if he is up for it , just some where to banter etc etc.

stevo- im still only learning myself abot it but generally, when someone diets down to very low bf% , due to them being on low kcals etc etc. it primes the body for growth after .. the body is in a more anabolic state.. some agree some dont..

but most bb who go in comp find gaining easer after the comp so lots of them up the aas to more of a dose, get diet spot on and get back to balls to the wall training.

maybee power could chime in too on it..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks guys...
> 
> well me and phm have got our self in a bit of competition so we will put u a joint thread on rivalry soon if he is up for it , just some where to banter etc etc.
> 
> ...


yep what i heard.

Im upping dose from 500mg (used for cut) to 750mg per week.

Introducing carbs steady as i go along by using the method con posted from his mag in this thread a few pages back.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

how long you running 500mg for power before you step it up?

what was your cardio this morning?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> how long you running 500mg for power before you step it up?
> 
> what was your cardio this morning?


Waiting on some advise for that mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yep what i heard.
> 
> Im upping dose from 500mg (used for cut) to 750mg per week.
> 
> Introducing carbs steady as i go along by using the method *con posted from his mag in this thread a few pages back*.


that was my secret info biatch theif haha

well quad day and was good session... thanks to you phm ( is your real name marc? saves me calling you phm lol )

squats

warm up -- 60kg - 2 x 15

100kg x3

120kg x3

140kg x3

160kg x1

170kg x1---- oh yeah pb on zero carbs , compleatley depleated

mikex101 on here spotted me so thanx for that , also he's my proof lol

then down to 100kg tried for 20 repper but

100kg x 13 --- 7 short .. then i though would phm stop now? fvck no so...

100kg x 11---- 9 short . so though ok last try pmsl

100kg x 10----10 short but little rest inbetween and not bad after a pb

smith machine squats ( FEET RIGHT FORWARD ,LEANT BACK, FEET TOGETHER )

40kg X 20 VERY DEEP

leg curls single leg

35kg 3x8

then cardio... fvcking dead.. wanted to give up plenty but kept asking will phm be giving up/

mate you have unleased a tiger in me ...

on a side note no pics as i veeted my legs last night and have came out with a bad rash on my thighs.. going to lie with no pants on and sodacrem on them pmsl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Coming for you warren!!! lol

This is almost fully depleted with no carbs for 4 days...just think whats going to happen after i carb up on fri and sat!!!!!! :lol:


























 :bounce:  :bounce: 

:rockon:

You >>>>>>>> :cursing:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh thats evil! haha looking good tho, sh1t thats some progress being made mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> ohh thats evil! haha looking good tho, sh1t thats some progress being made mate!


the biggest should come in the last two days mate. be around on sunday mate for final pics!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

il check in dont worry! might not be till night as the mrs is staying sat as per but will be on to see at some point!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you see mate i have no issues with gaining, i got leaner and gained 45lbs in *one year*...

so im ok that your looking better at the moment.....however im cuttinng slowly.. and think im actually growing during this cut.. hit pb on racks..bench and squat in this cut.. while fully depleated.. 170kg squat last night

im graicous enough to say your looking cracking at the moment... however im taking the hit now, but when my rebound comes, i will have been on full diet for a lot longer and will get them effects 10 fold.

where are the leg shots :whistling: .. haha all the good body parts are up lol

remember mate when i do my pics, i will


STILL be depleted, no carb up for me

had NO water manipulation

have a good 8 weeks left to strip the fat

in all fairness i think apart from you having a million times better chest , and a better skin clolour ( im palstey as hell lol) there is not much in it and will come down to who can grow the best ... and 455lbs in 1 year speaks for its self

NOW THATS FIGHT TALK :lol: :beer:

Cardio done ths morning, even though i have doms to the point im limping most of he time.. and it was so icey.... is it ridiculasly slppy everywhere ?

like a skate rink here


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just thought id add, while gaining that 45lbs i had 6 weeks of intensive spinning with terrible diet due to course, which made me loose 15 lbs which i had to gain back


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> you see mate i have no issues with gaining, i got leaner and gained 45lbs in *one year*...
> 
> so im ok that your looking better at the moment.....however im cuttinng slowly.. and think im actually growing during this cut.. hit pb on racks..bench and squat in this cut.. while fully depleated.. 170kg squat last night
> 
> ...


Firstly, typo, 45lbs. second, how does 5 stone in 2 years sound (70lbs).

Second, by the time this has happened, i would have finished rebound, completed a comp diet and then competed (and won lol).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> just thought id add, while gaining that 45lbs i had 6 weeks of intensive spinning with terrible diet due to course, which made me loose 15 lbs which i had to gain back


Yeah well i contracted aids and lost 7 stone (ok thats not true...im sorry


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> and 455lbs in 1 year speaks for its self


It really does :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you tom. Warren, i did take leg pics, but didnt have time to load them up. Will prove tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oi bitch!!

Found a bit of a leg one.

Most muscular:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thank you tom. Warren, i did take leg pics, but didnt have time to load them up. Will prove tonight!!!!!!!


I thought I posted that on your journal, better move it :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Firstly, typo, 45lbs. second, how does 5 stone in 2 years sound (70lbs).
> 
> well if you want to get really picky i have pics of me march/april last year at around 10 st.. got to over 12 just from eating. k got bit fater too but still not that fat.. and i look anorexic on it compared to your first pic lol
> 
> ...





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah well i contracted aids and lost 7 stone (ok thats not true...im sorry


a lemsip and a steam room gets rid of aids:laugh:



tom0311 said:


> It really does :lol:


oops meant 45lbs... but coe just it will look like iv added 445lbs lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i still think take away the fact your chest is better , there is not much in it.. es as i think my legs and esp sweep on them beat yours hands down..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i still think take away the fact your chest is better , there is not much in it.. es as i think my legs and esp sweep on them beat yours hands down..


fair one. and calves!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dont think my calfs are THAT good... about 16"-16.5'' but very lean.. ie veins on fully out on front and soleous and gastrnemous have split lines between them.. they are like that off diet though lol.. unfort like most men i hold fat on lower back , abs , chest and face


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

if im hnest though aestetics wise id rather have a good chest hahaha but im vein lol.. its england i never have a chance to get the quads out


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Hey Warren, good to see your still at it mate. Looks like your progressing well. Ive given up with my journal, but not with my fatloss. Its going well. Im still following your progress and hope you achieve your goals.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok second cardio done.. was nice and chili. found a small lump on pubic area though so think its a herna as its only ust came up since squttig last night so i will defo go to doc mra though.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well al meals don bar a shake just before sleep..

cut fats don this week to 150g and protien is 330g so 2670 kcals + maybe max of 10g carbs .. although not even.. i have about 5g worth in juice per day and 3g in spinage if that as its 0.4 per 50g or some sh1te lol

so around 2700kcals , cardio 45 mins x2 per day, heavy weights eod, = fat loss good

kcals most likly will not go any lower for a while.. if i need to i will up cardio to 2 x 60 mins and then maybee last 2-3 weeks if needed i will drop to 2500kcals

think its been 5 weeks cutting now starting on 3400kcals and working down ith 1 cardio session eod and upping.. i find this good for holding on to mass so far. iv getting stronger and leaner so jobs a good one.. dont know weight though so ill do a guess my weigh towards the last week and see how close we are? im hoping 185-190lbs with full legs split, ALL abs out, ... then im ready and primed for dc training and my rebound


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

come on kids stop fighting.

warren just be happy powerH is getting no were near the 8% i was in those pics so he has to send his lass upto keep me company next week.

ask nicely and i may let you join in


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hilly said:


> come on kids stop fighting.
> 
> warren just *be happy powerH is getting no were near the 8%* i was in those pics so he has to send his lass upto keep me company next week.
> 
> ask nicely and i may let you join in


hahah very true, he may get veiny and lean but no where near that pic by sun from what he is now... ( even with your water manipulation and carbing up etc etc hahahaha:lol: -power )

my lass says you can fvck right off with me joining you!!! hahaha:laugh:

thats my pint too im cutting for the long haul and WILL get close to your pic....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> come on kids stop fighting.
> 
> warren just be happy powerH is getting no were near the 8% i was in those pics so he has to send his lass upto keep me company next week.
> 
> ask nicely and i may let you join in


we will see posting new ones in two secs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye hurry up m awaitng so i can have a shave and go to bed lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

right well, been up done cardio. and now eating spinage and chicken marinated in chlli and paprika mmmm.... then 10.30 im at docs to see what this lump is.. fcking panicking now.. dredding him saying its cancer etc...

could say its a hernia ,, if so unsure how i will re arrange training.. suppose ill just not go to singles or trebles.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

this is a long 2 seconds powerhouse


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

there in his experient topic lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well back from the doctors and its just a peice of grizzly tissue.. not attached.. no pain .. no hernia. no cancer woohoo lol also had the testicles checked while there .. figured while he was in that area lol and they all ok

got to train soon ..


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember when I found a lump and shat myself! Turned out to be just a lipoma!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> this is a long 2 seconds powerhouse


haha, you plonker. They are in my experiment thread. two pages back from the end lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im a massive hypochondriac and alot of stuff i worry about but leave.. but gf made me go asap glad i did now.. lumps etc need sorted asap. i questioned him on it too as docs are only human and make mistakes so made sure he was 100% sure on what it was


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok shoulder day today and feeling good,

seated bb shoulder press

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x3

100kg x1 ( would have hit 2 and a pb but had a mishap with a balance haha)

arnold presses

24kg x10

24kg x9

26kg x8

front bb raises ( seated incline )

17.5kg x10

17.5kg x10

17.5kg x10 all pb's best was 15kg 3x8

lateral raises ( used cables for once , and will be from now on)

15kg x8

15kg x8

15kg x6

rev pec dec

75kg x8

75kg x8

77.5kg x6 pb on weight

GET USED TO ALL THESE PB'S AS ITS ALL YOUR GOING TO SEE FROM NOW ON IN HERE.....JUST IMAGINE WHAT WILL HAPPEN WHEN IM NOT IN KETO AND MINUS KCALS

and for once... veins on delts popping out and bi.. shoulders looking round and strong looking much better in last few weeks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ok shoulder day today and feeling good,
> 
> seated bb shoulder press
> 
> ...


Good weights mate. Keep em coming, your going to need them. I'll get you some in gym shots tonight  . Just as a treat for you!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks, im catching you ... sort of on the strength but will come..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks, im catching you ... sort of on the strength but will come..


Na mate, your about the same. Mine pb's in heavylifts (bar deads) was when i was taking dbol, so dont really count i dont feel.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

is this you playing wolf in sheeps clothing hahaha... im just tryng to get pics up not ful ones just a few but struggling lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

pics wont save to my comp for some reason.. but feeling so flat and small... my chest need soo much work... keep thinking should i get back to gaining sooner rather than later...

doing my head in.. good note is even in the last 6 days the waist has come in


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cardio done this morning, 6 am was out .. some dodgey characters around mine at that time hahah

just eating chiken mushrooms and spinach... then uni at 9am for phycology in sport ...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> cardio done this morning, *6 am was out *.. some dodgey characters around mine at that time hahah
> 
> just eating chiken mushrooms and spinach... then uni at 9am for phycology in sport ...


oh, where did you get that idea. lol :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lol, nah usually its around 8 but thursdays i have first lecture at 9 rather than 11.. i prefer it at 8 as i live near a big park but opens at 8, thurs i just have to walk around it..

will slowly be upping cardio next few weeks up to 2hours per day... then last 2 weeks in an may need to drop kcals to 2500 but we see s i want to keep growing too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> lol, nah usually its around 8 but thursdays i have first lecture at 9 rather than 11.. i prefer it at 8 as i live near a big park but opens at 8, thurs i just have to walk around it..
> 
> will slowly be upping cardio next few weeks up to 2hours per day... then last 2 weeks in an may need to drop kcals to 2500 but we see s i want to keep growing too


Im going to decide on sunday if i should carry on a bit longer (less intense) with some clen and winny or anavar.

Got use to the low amount of food now so seems silly not to take advantage of that.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, best to wait and see... i decided i have made a plan and stickng by it. i really want to ge into gaiing again etc but my pln ws to ct right dwn then gain so will stick with the plan


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah, best to wait and see... i decided i have made a plan and stickng by it. i really want to ge into gaiing again etc but my pln ws to ct right dwn then gain so will stick with the plan


Stick with it mate. Your feeling a bit shiza at the mo. But you know full well it's something you have to go through.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, i did some different pics last night but strugging to get them on comp bt did some hands on his pushed forward and shoulders are looking good.. i hve always had a wide clavicle and rounded shoulders but some pics get roundness took away due to the tattoo.

these pics look good but really show how weak my chest is.. :cursing:

also back double bi is looking good , my waist is looking slim for first time in years


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok ready to do next cardio as im looking for an early night tonight.. im not use to all this 6am malarki haha

back day tomorrow and im looking for pb's its my mission .. either on weight or reps bt its going to be full of them.. keep my body growing while i get to 7-8% then POW--- rebound from hell ..


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Like I told you in pm, fking own it mate!! And try get pics up even if you think you look sh1t, its good to get some feedback of people too


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate.

oh i am .. im getting to sub 10% well thats just a number but i want

all abs out

quads fully split

back fully split

chest division fully split

this way .. ok i know my chest is pants but at least i will see the development without guessing whats behind the fat...

so short term aims .. get stronger and leaner

med term aims.... as described above by feb, bench squat and racks up


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

morning cardio done, chiken nearly cooked with my spinach and mushrooms... then have one more meal then o the gym

back day and im after pbs all the way through.. without comprimising form


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

on a side note .. took waist this morning and was 32.5.. smallest its been in years as apart from th efat im quite chunky built lol wide hips, clavicle etc


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> on a side note .. took waist this morning and was 32.5.. smallest its been in years as apart from th efat im quite chunky built lol wide hips, clavicle etc


How much did your waist measure before you started keto? Must be feeling great having tight waist. Huh?? :thumb: Post up some pics matey.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

What I understand is you have not done any carb ups since you started keto. And thats almost 4 weeks. My question is how do you still maintain strength on all your lifts? Test prop may be? Coz without glycogen in my muscles, I dont think I can continue lifting same. Training intensity would affect badly in depleted state.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the way i see it mate is that muscle moves us.. not fat.. not glycogen just the muscle .. sure we need energy to move it efficently but thats why we have fats in.

i have high ammounts of bcaa, and protien and plenty good fats in.. i think if you drop your kcals fast and ram in cardio you can loose fat quickly.. just look at phm journal

however i much prefer the approach of cutting slowly and *growing while i do *it rather than having to choose one or the other

iv just for 6 weeks now but only the last 10 days have i been under 3000kcals.. started on 3400kcals with cardio every other day.. and each week either lower fats or up cardio slightly... im now on 2700kcal and 45 mins cardio 2x per day

will next up cardio to 60 mins x2 per day .. then add in 15mins hiit eod towards the very end and then last 2-3 weeks drop 200kcal more...

it is slower approach and by feb i would have cut for 16weeks but will be sub 10% and would have grew too.

i feel it is the slower approach that allows the body to adjust to training with less food... if you are loosing fat you have no reason to get weaker as fat does nothing for lifts . prop will help ofcourse in keeping strength up but i feel he protien and bcaa just as important

waist was around 35'' or so deending when i measured lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well back day and i had a aim to break some pbs and i did.. determination is the best motavation

wide grip pull ups

bw x12

15kg x7 pb by 1 rep

20kg x5 pb by 1 rep

bent over rows

90kg x8

100kg x8

110kg x8

120kg x7 pb by 1rep

rack pulls

200kg x8

230kg x8 pb by 2 reps

270kg fail--- usually go for a 1rm here and best was 260 so went for 270kg but failed, oh well heres for next time

close gri pull downs

bw x 10

15kg x 5

15kg x 5

low row

79kg x8

79kg x6

79kg x5 all pb by 2kg

shrugs

50kg db shrugs 2x15

all the red s personal bests .. they just keep comming and will to the day i finish this cut and then its personal bests each week still on dc training but mainly by reps to start


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

camera is not uploading properly so i have had to print screen from a video... not the best quality .. but this is for you phm..

just thought i show you one of my stronger points . not bad for flat and depleated oh and this was me just starting back so NO PUMP lol.. i may not be abled to pose as well as you but here is a vid pic print screen of back


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok off to do cardio fo rsecond time today soon.. just having some chicken and then need to jab.. a fast uphill walk should reduce any potential pip too

im achey now already. chest to train on sunday.. wont be going for pbs on weight but on reps as im spending the next few weeks

1- trying higher reps same weight rather than 5x5 up to 1rep max to get chest to grow

2- will prepare me better for dc training as i havent used higher reps ever really lol

so first aim is 4x8 on 100kg bench then when i hit 3 x8 i will up for last set .. next week id start on the heavier weight and aim for 4x8 again and so on


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> ok off to do cardio fo rsecond time today soon.. just having some chicken and then need to jab.. a fast uphill walk should reduce any potential pip too
> 
> im achey now already. chest to train on sunday.. wont be going for pbs on weight but on reps as im spending the next few weeks
> 
> ...


I dont like the idea of multiple top sets when dieting, my theory is if strength with lower reps is holding or even going up your body is holding muscle. Whereas with 8 reps 4 sets you will have to use a lighter load to be able to hit the required reps on the last couple of sets, and obv your body is not recovering as fast due to lowered kcals so seems less volume is the way to go.

Just my opinion and i am certainly no expert at dieting so dont want to come across as that is the best way, it just makes the most sense in my head


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input , its defo a thought... it was only chest i was thinking of training like this .. everything else stays the same .. ie low reps on main compound .. lighter higher reps on the helper exercises

however i have been usuing 5x5 with chest and working up to a 1 rep max or doubles etc and my chest does not seem to be growing at all... tred various exercses and mix but only thing i havent tried id hgher reps

such a pain lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i see you do rack pulls. Something wrong with pulling from the floor 

Real good pull ups by the way.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> the way i see it mate is that muscle moves us.. not fat.. not glycogen just the muscle .. sure we need energy to move it efficently but thats why we have fats in.
> 
> i have high ammounts of bcaa, and protien and plenty good fats in.. i think if you drop your kcals fast and ram in cardio you can loose fat quickly.. just look at phm journal
> 
> ...


This explains so many things.

Well..its 2.5 inches down from your waist. Superb.

I have forgot when did I last see my 34 inches waist. Infact I remember. 10 years back. :lol:

Buddy do you ever have to face the psychological stress of being and looking small? I guess sometimes I do. In depleted state, my wrist and arms look so puny, its very frustrating for me at times. I know that its fat which is gone but still have to overcome the size obsession. That'll take time.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i see you do rack pulls. Something wrong with pulling from the floor
> 
> Real good pull ups by the way.


lol, i was pulling 200kg last week thank you very much haha, i rotate through periods of time so many weeks on each .. since splitting hams and quads up i prefer racks as they take out the ham use and really focus on the upper back ( info stlen from tinytom haha )



chetanbarokar said:


> This explains so many things.
> 
> Well..its 2.5 inches down from your waist. Superb.
> 
> ...


yeah , plenty days i feel tiny , esp when depleated...i have learned just to take the good with the bad. even have a biitch on here people are always helpfull on here.

or have a look at some journals and you will see there areguys who look larger than average at 16st 15%bf but they get to 12-13st 10% or less and they look sooo much bigger.. have a look at bigsilverbacks comp pics .. will be there somewhere

just remember you will LOOk bigger leaner and thats what counts


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok night cardio donw, last meal ate and just one shake left .. will be lying in bed watching tv soon with the gf. just as well as back day has me buggered now....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cardio done.. food on the go and then i have an assignment to do for uni..

chest lookig much more split this morning, abs coming on nicley and legs splittng well too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> cardio done.. food on the go and then i have an assignment to do for uni..
> 
> chest lookig much more split this morning, abs coming on nicley and legs splittng well too


Nice work so far Warren. :thumbup1:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> camera is not uploading properly so i have had to print screen from a video... not the best quality .. but this is for you phm..
> 
> just thought i show you one of my stronger points . not bad for flat and depleated oh and this was me just starting back so NO PUMP lol.. i may not be abled to pose as well as you but here is a vid pic print screen of back
> 
> View attachment 46195


Good effort Uncle - Reps


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks guys.. feel flat and small at times. but pics help

think back & legs have grew. took some measurments and arms sitting just under 16'' so down about 1/4'' but much leaner so they may have grew.. wil have to see when i carb up.. calfs still just over 16" ..again around 1/4'' down but glycogen etc may move them up so think i have done wel to keep same sizes


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cardio done for the second ime today.. first time since i stated that hunger and cravens are very high. i love to watch cooking programmes anyway but its killing me. seen a ciabatta bread with olive oil and dressing the day looked amazing and a thorntons fudge swirl choco bar.... ahhh will wait until next fri for any carbs though will have a cheat kick the metaboism and get cravens out the head.. and boom back to it on the monday with faster metabolism and hopefully get the accelerated fat loss i did after last time i had a cheat mmmm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Feckin hard at times though aint it.Soo many temptations every place you go:cursing:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im usally fne with food, i can talk about it smell it have it in my hands and nothing... but today its killed me all i cn hink about is carbs lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

_m5DpEKrTKY[/MEDIA]]





this is the vid of 20kg pull ups


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

try that


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

am ardio done, chicen finishing off in the oven, and to the gym for chest today.. still havent decided if im training 4x8 and etting vol sstronger or 5x5 and upping strength


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok been to the gym.. will post up it later as im jumping n a bath with the gf ..mmmmm. then some chicken.

was good.. i decided to try the more reps approach and went well started low and will go up over next few weeks in prep for dc training.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

keep at it warren, once you get lean youll look v good


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, replied in other thread but you dont sound a d1ck mte, im under no illusion im behind but thats the point... i wll shredd up fr feb then hit a good rebound... bb is uite a lonley sport very individual what im finding out... but a bit of banter and comp helps with it.

people will be shocked t my results come feb for leaness and then after my rebound will be shocked how i have grew... lots of positivity in my head... but defo need to shred yp frst and ill be happier with look..

looking back i thought i looked leaner than i did... right i was about 20%ish ill get pics up asap and see what peple thin i am now

ok training today

tried dsomething different today to bring chest up never tried before but... ''to acheive something iv never had before i must do something i have never done before''(thank criss for that one )

so

80kg 3x8 got out all 3 sets at 8 so

85 kg x6 ( will start on 85kh next week and so on ) i know started low but i have never done over 5 reps really haha

100kg x1

110kg x1

was going to work up to my max but decided i need to stick to the 4x8 and stop leting ego get involved

inc db

32kg x 8

32kg x6

32kg x7 did 30kg last week so pb on reps not weight

changed dps for decline

60kg x8

60kg x8

60kg x7

60kg x6

rope flies

25kg x8

27kg x8

27kg x7

up 2k on theses so stil advancing

was happy with chest routine, and still getting more reps or weight so all good. ooo and much more vein'age on the delts and chest.. never had them before


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

im still popping in and out mate, just having a break and getting my next stage locked down and focusing.

Cant be pis.sing about on her all day if im going to beat you in less than 6 months.

June yeah 1st. Its on. New journal? Warren_1987 Vs. PowerHouseMcGru Race to June 1st


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate stop waisting banwidth with all ure journals.

warren you came on here to say ure going to have sex instead of just having it. you need to work on ure priorities kido 

lookin good.

with the training you could always rotate and do 4 weeks 4 x 8 then 4 weeks 5 x 5 or even a week of each. i would do 1 week 5 x 5, 1 week 4 x 8, 1 week 3 3 x 10, week 4 2 x 15 could be interesting. just a thought.

also now powerh is paying con to help him does it make it a fair race?


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers mate, replied in other thread but you dont sound a d1ck mte, im under no illusion im behind but thats the point... i wll shredd up fr feb then hit a good rebound... bb is uite a lonley sport very individual what im finding out... but a bit of banter and comp helps with it.
> 
> people will be shocked t my results come feb for leaness and then after my rebound will be shocked how i have grew... lots of positivity in my head... but defo need to shred yp frst and ill be happier with look..
> 
> ...


get pics on! and as said before imo you were more than 20%, not that it matters in the slightest!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im still popping in and out mate, just having a break and getting my next stage locked down and focusing.
> 
> Cant be pis.sing about on her all day if im going to beat you in less than 6 months.
> 
> June yeah 1st. Its on. New journal? Warren_1987 Vs. PowerHouseMcGru Race to June 1st


yeah mate well give me untill next week so i can get current pics up otherwise ill be putting pics up from few weeks back and next update would look like i have done better than i hve ... althouugh i could hahaha, just messing give it untill next week as camera playing up then you cn run the draft by me ...

i know you well enogh now you will have propgnder all over it haha.. can both put up first pic ie our 10st -- before cut.. latest pic.. plan?



hilly said:


> mate stop waisting banwidth with all ure journals.
> 
> warren you came on here to say ure going to have sex instead of just having it. you need to work on ure priorities kido
> 
> ...


i think i will rotate , keep t fresh but prbly 4x8 for 2 weeks then 5x5 for 1 ,

its ok, i will allow any means nessacery.. but will all be taken into consideration by judges on our comp journal haha maybee you can be one of the judges lol



james12345 said:


> get pics on! and as said before imo you were more than 20%, not that it matters in the slightest!


aye true mate, will be next week now as camera will only let me get vds on then i have to pause and print screen.

as for numbers well, you could say i was 5% or 50% but at the end of the day i still looked the way i looked , if that makes sence lol.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

you take bcaa durring keto?

im not too sure thats a good idea, i dont personaly i will try and find reason


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

you take bcaa durring keto?

im not too sure thats a good idea, i dont personaly i will try and find reason


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nc007 said:


> you take bcaa durring keto?
> 
> im not too sure thats a good idea, i dont personaly i will try and find reason


yeah 20g and 10g l-glut per day... i know people say it can cause a increase in insulin etc etc but im usig alot and used keto stix and they say im well into ketosis... bcaa are a life saver on diet i feel for retaining muscle


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

looking forward to the pics update warren


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

me too mate, i intrigued to see the difference,

cardio done this morning, chicken ate..had a bath and now just off to uni, its coaching assesments so ill volunteer for people and get some extra cardio done lol, i dont get assesed untill 13th dec so its either help otheres or sit there bored.

im so impatient now.. just wanna be super lean NOW so i can start to gain.... but i have a cheat this weekend then clean and keto again untill xmass eve . the gf is making a broth this weekend for our cab up wkend plenty veg split peas, barley and a nice ham shank.then u on sat for chinese to meet mae as his gf oer from sweeden then next will be a nice shredded duck and pancakes on xmass eve.. i always cook a duck xmass eve and then i cook dinner for xmass day


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

make sure you drop your fats when carbing up mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, im hoping not to fvck the diet up .. i have been keto 4weeks then 36hour carb up.. ( not all clean carbs ) then another 4 weeks and repeat

will be upping the cardio day after the carb up .. as last time metabolsim had a massive kick so will add this with extra cardio

most of my fats come from olive oil... if i drop the olive oil it fats will go down to around 40g if that lol, reason i have desided to carb up over 36hour window is

1- i dont think i could replenish glycogen in 1 day alone ,esp after 4 weeks zero carbs id just bloat

2- have jimmy carr tix fri and a night out and chinese sat so will cver these two events lol

i will start carb up around 6-8pm friday and have al day sat .. and 1 meal for breakfast sunday morning.. then keto again untill xmass eve night


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok back from uni, and yes im only there a few hours its that easy lol

food on track and had a coaching session was good, one lad choose football and other rugby so was good, rugby was much more interesting. but got me sweating for 30 mins so all helps.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cravings for carbs are driving me mad lol.. i have even planned my breakie for when i gain again.. im having oats with chocolate protien mixed in, mixed crushed nuts and a spoon full of nutella.... im actually going to plan my bulk soon as i like to be prepared lol


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> cravings for carbs are driving me mad lol.. i have even planned my breakie for when i gain again.. im having oats with chocolate protien mixed in, mixed crushed nuts and a *spoon full of nutella*.... im actually going to plan my bulk soon as i like to be prepared lol


whats that for lol?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Pics mate....!!!! Cmon...what you doing??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nc007 said:


> whats that for lol?


my sanity mate, lol. gaining is a time to let some little things go... after all life is for enjoying and dieting time is strict and grueling so when im gaining im leting my self have treats, im keeping iin 30mins am cardio everyday so why not ..lol.



chetanbarokar said:


> Pics mate....!!!! Cmon...what you doing??


lol camera is buggered in shop , will et them up thurs night though as pic camera up thurs day

just fin cardio, technically 3rd of today if i count the coaching session lol, and got all my uni work done tonight too


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

chetanbarokar said:


> Pics mate....!!!! Cmon...what you doing??


I bet you had a bottle of hand lotion next to you as you wrote that!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

36hour carb up?

Sounds like madness.

Perhaps a pizza or something, 36hours of ****. Whats the need?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I bet you had a bottle of hand lotion next to you as you wrote that!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> 36hour carb up?
> 
> Sounds like madness.
> 
> Perhaps a *pizza* or something, 36hours of ****. Whats the need?


To fatty.

He's having a life over the weekend

And no way a pizza will provide enough carbs to replenish total glycogen after 4 weeks.

Hes lean enough and big enough to warrant a large carb up IMO.

Also, if he was carbing each week, going from a 12/24 hour carb up to 36 would make much more of an impact and id agree with you.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> 36hour carb up?
> 
> Sounds like madness.
> 
> Perhaps a pizza or something, 36hours of ****. Whats the need?


mike has summed it up for me lol, thanks mike.. as said i havent touched a carb , have been less than 5g per day for around 4-5 weeks now, and want to fully replenish glycogen then ill be strict keto again for 4-5 weeks and have another 36 hour from xmass eve. alot of people carb up every week i think its more productive to carb up fully but only once every 4-5 weeks.... that and the life hing, i dont go out much anyway so make the most with friends when we do go out

also its a carb up not a eat sh1t all day!! you have misread a couple posts, you should really understand what your replying too first.... carb up should not mean pig out... fri i have broth made potatoes, veg in a pan with lentils and split peas... sh1t?? i will treat myself for sure but 75% of carbs will be good sources


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok hamand calf day and another day of pb's, im not sure if my strength is always going up or if i had the strength there before but was not as determined and focused but anyway..

rdl's

100kg x8

120kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5 pb by 2 reps

180kg x2 pb by 20kg

leg press with heels only on and legs wide

125kg x20

125kg x20kg

felt like i was going to be sick .. so close to it

lying ham curls

60kg x8

60kg x8

62.5kg x8

65x8

calf raises on leg press

165kg x20 pb by 10kg

165kg x20 pb

165kg x20 pb

and done some hiit cardio tonight for a change of pace, used the bike ... done and done for today lol, just meals and bcaa/l-glut to consume and nice early night, as im ging to see harry potter tomorow with the gf ...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, was just posing before my bath and splits in quads are comming on nice .. hope thy show as well on pics thurs. also when i grab the fat skin around my gut it feels alot thinner than it se to be which is nice lol


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you measure bodyfat lately?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nah mate, just guess from the mirror... im guessing im a TRUE 12% now, i say true as many people say oh im blah blah blah and are 2-3 % higher, i did at the beggining.. i said i was 15% most say closer to in the 20% range... personally dont think i was in 20's and still had glimmer of ab area but still high enough


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok arm wrk out today and you better beleive im still hitting pb's

cgbp

60kg x12

70kg x10

80kg x8

90kg x6

102.5kg x4 matched last weeks reps but 2.5kg more and a pb

skulls

45kg x8

45kg x6

45kg x6 pb's as usually rop to 40kg last two sets

over head ext tri

65kgx10

67kg x9 pb on weight by 2kg

70kg x6 pb on weight by 5kg

drag curls

45kg 3x8 pb

machine curls

35kg 3x8 last one burn out... pb by 2.5kg

1 arm rev grip pull downs

25kg burn outs


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

I've heard it gets difficult to lose fat once you get to single digit. You'll soon experience if its true. I have long time for that time to come.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it only gets difficult once u drop below 6-7% IMO


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

hilly said:


> it only gets difficult once u drop below 6-7% IMO


If this is the case, its a big relief to know that we can get to 6-7% without much problem.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, no1 said u can get to that bf no problem what im saying is that it just becomes even blood harder at that bf as you have to balance diet/cardio and not loose muscle etc, you feel tired/grumpy and everything day to day is hard work once u drop under that


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

I see your point. What do you think competitive bodybuilders' (not pros) fat percent would be? Around 5%? Lets talk about you. What is your bodyfat on stage? I am asking just to have an idea about how much hard work is ahead of me to step on stage.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i reckon my bodyfat was between 4-5% on stage. calipers put me at 4.3 if i remember right and this machine that sends 6 different electric currents thru ure feet and hands out uni has for the elite athletes put me at 3.4%.

i would say between 4 and 5 personally of subq fat percentage


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im grumpy as fvck now lol, very irritable.. never thought it would make much difference and hear other bb say '' oh its as im on diet'' and thought hhhmm.. but i know now it makes me very easily annoyed lol

thing is im not looking to get on stage from this bout of dieting , so i wouldnt put my body hrough the strain of getting or trying to get to 5-6% hilly posed a pic up of him at 8% post it up again hilly for others, and looked leaner than anyone i have seen in my gym or uni or life with my own eye so to acheive 8% would have me over the moon but 9-10% would be happy... talking starated quads, all abs out, etc etc

then rebound , just been to pics and was so hard having to smell the popcorn and have people eating ice creame around me lol, but got through 2.5hrs of harry potter.. gd film cant wait for next part lol


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

hilly said:


> i reckon my bodyfat was between 4-5% on stage. calipers put me at 4.3 if i remember right and this machine that sends 6 different electric currents thru ure feet and hands out uni has for the elite athletes put me at 3.4%.
> 
> i would say between 4 and 5 personally of subq fat percentage


Jesus....!!!! Thats a long long way to go for me then. If you can, post that pic which Warren has mentioned to see how it looks to be at 8%.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice to see your staying positive warren :0) look forward to seeing the next batch of pics dude


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, will be putting them up thurs..then finally have a carb up but doesnt start untill 6pm fri so aking a nice vegtable and ham broth, and my own wholemeal bread buns for when i get back from jimmy car.. im carbing up untill sun morning , will try keep them clean but will defo be having a cheeky few cheats.. maybee a couple chocolate bars, and im craving hotg sandwiches and fish finger sandwiches with peas lol.. im sre los of cravings will go once have had some carbs


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

keep positive bro

looking forward to the pics tomorrow, they going up first thing depleted?


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

You have earnt your carb up mate.. go hard tomorrow, then relax and eat


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers lads, im t uni most the day so will be going up bout 7-8 by the time i take them but yes will be depleted , had no carbs for 4-5 weeks so will be flat but still looking better imo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> im grumpy as fvck now lol, very irritable.. never thought it would make much difference and hear other bb say '' oh its as im on diet'' and thought hhhmm.. but i know now it makes me very easily annoyed lol
> 
> thing is im not looking to get on stage from this bout of dieting , so i wouldnt put my body hrough the strain of getting or trying to get to 5-6% hilly posed a pic up of him at 8% post it up again hilly for others, and looked leaner than anyone i have seen in my gym or uni or life with my own eye so to acheive 8% would have me over the moon but 9-10% would be happy... talking starated quads, all abs out, etc etc
> 
> then rebound , just been to pics and was so hard having to smell the popcorn and have people eating ice creame around me lol, but got through 2.5hrs of harry potter.. gd film cant wait for next part lol


I will post em up when i get home mate.

dieting is brutal especially when its been going on along time. you have to find ways of killing ure cravings. for ionstance i used reflex peptide fusion as my pro shake course. add just a touch of water and mix with a spoon in a bowl and you get a choc mouse. add touch cinamon and spread on rice cakes and its blood lovely. i have seen me drive home from uni to eat it this way instead of drinking the shake and eatying rice cakes lmao.

i was drinking 5/6 flavoured teas a day. had a treat of small glass diet pepsi every night after my tea for dessert,.

2 cheat meals in 16 weeks was all i had. you gota do what you gota do,.

i saw me go for a meal with people from uni - surrounded by people eating pizza/rubs and chips etc. i had steak and veg. then they all got desserts and 2 of them orderd banoffe pie as they new it was my fave and i had flavoured tea lol. went to cinema and mum on left/gf on right passsing sweets over me. brutal haha. my birthday was while i was preping. whole family over , caked, donuts the works while i sat and ate chicken and rice. didnt have a bite. all e xamples of what u must be willing to do and what makes us different from 95% of others


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

hilly said:


> 2 cheat meals in 16 weeks was all i had. you gota do what you gota do,.


 That's some dedication hilly :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hilly said:


> I will post em up when i get home mate.
> 
> dieting is brutal especially when its been going on along time. you have to find ways of killing ure cravings. for ionstance i used reflex peptide fusion as my pro shake course. add just a touch of water and mix with a spoon in a bowl and you get a choc mouse. add touch cinamon and spread on rice cakes and its blood lovely. i have seen me drive home from uni to eat it this way instead of drinking the shake and eatying rice cakes lmao.
> 
> ...


some people at uni think its madness, i can tell from when we alk about it and there facial expression, but i think its madness that the women in class are overweight and the men sub 10st with high bf% .. to make it worse its a health and exersice degree.. no wonder most p.e teachers are fat lol. the full class hs just went for an all you can eat.. me and the missus are now home for lunch and im haveing mince and eggs.. best meal of the day for me lol

i will be puttng pics up later.... still have cardio to do in the snow though. but 36 hour carb up this weekend and jimmy car tomorow night.

tmorrow will be clean ish.. im starting carbs at around 6 so wanting a usa style hot dog, a chocolate bar and some broth.. thats it.. but all fats dropped s i think ill still be well under my kcals... sat may be cheeky but im doing well and this will give metabolism a kick my head a sorting and 36 hour carb up with small amount of cheat wont harm me to badly..

like i said my aim is sub 10% ish nt comp type levels, ans in comp diet strictness 4-5 weeks at a time with no cheats untill a 36 hour carb up..

im still confident ill hit 10% and less even with this and then next carb up xmass.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

keep going lad..i did a brutal 10 weeks before my hols went from 20-10%...i can imagine its a lot easier to say no to cheats when you have a domp coming up... i would be afraid of making myself look like a prat!! keep it up and keep going!!!... hilly thats some dedication there what was ur diet like thru the 16 weeks?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, like i said cheat wise im going to limit fri and only allow a small ammount this weekend, i will ave some chocolate etc for sanity reasons, but im taking 16weeks maybe omore to hit a true 10% hopefully less, think im at 12 % now but will appreiciate some HONEST awnsers tonight, i dont take offence .. even as grumpy as i am now, it wil only push me lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ust dug these out and went thru journal for readings for ya pal.

10%



8-9% according to calipers



6.3% according to calipers


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Is the phone a cheat meal? lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah reps mate, looking at your pics im still mis judging my numbers.. id of said first one you were 8% so guess im aiming for around 10% personally, i think its very aesttically pleasing.. obv if i get lower im wont complain haha, but if i hit 10% then im happy. i said , im less worried about numbers but more want legs split and full abs which you are in 10%..

i have said before and would appreiciate aopinions n it but i have always thought with this diet, as i am not looking to compete of the back of it , it would be better to get lean but not put my body through the stress of hitting 5-7% for sake of it.. what do you think

agree dsagree?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

every1 holds fat differently so how u luk at 10% may be different to me. My legs stay very lean/vascular all the time same as my arms however my stomach covers up. as you can see at 10% i barely have full abs thru yet alot of definaition else were.

Personally mate i would give ureself a date and work my ass off to be as lean as poss by that date. no good just spinning ure wheels for the next few months trying to hit a number.

that first pic i had only been dieting for 8 weeks and came down from 15-17%. the next pic was 10 weeks dieting. i hadnt introduced any t3 either at these stages just alittle clen then eph/caff mix 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats mental mate, im on week six now ''i think'' ...doesnt sound right so ill have to check lol, but i have around 10 weeks of cutting left i havent made the progress you did in that time bt frst 3 weeks i was dieting on around 3400kcals or so and only been under 3000kcals last few weeks due to stress of loosing muscle.. but im getting there stick around and let me know what you think f my pics later

cheers mate, now i get to go rape my quads in the gym.. haha i sound upset but love quad day , prob best part or back but will see on pics


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i will mate.

just so u no i ate the same diet and i mean the exact same foods and amounts from week 16 to 4 days pre show. 350ish protein/150ish carbs and no added fat apart from 1 egg yolk and what was in chicken and the 1 steak meal every day. yes thats right i sufferd from day 1 

3400 cals lmao i wish


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok im uploading them now watch the space... im just fin my professional photoshopping lol just messing, im thinking how to get them on right size


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wont let me open them


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pictures Hilly, only seems like yesterday doesn't it!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

sorted it warren? im about to miss im a celeb here!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its only letting me quick reply any advice on how to get a proper reply thing up... im fin getting them on here but cant post


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Click go advanced at the bottom right of the quick reply box


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

click go advanced in the box at the bottom of the page


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok first is begining, secone 2 weeks, 3rd 5 weeks, last week 7 now.

these two are beg and now










and some random for help on posng and see me as a whoel





































ok if the comparisons need larger ill have to take 5 mins lol as you can tell **** on comps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good improvements mate altho i really tink u need to drop ure cals down and hit it harder. also just one cheat meal every 2-3 weeks


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sare them top ones opening??? can anyone make them larger as i can see them lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Deffo going in the Wright direction warren


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

good improvements matey but as hilly has stated already for 4 weeks with no cheat i would of expected a bit more weight loss.... keep it going tho mate.. GOOD WORK


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok this is beg and 7 weeks later....

just to note, i have been lowering kcals slowly... started on

wk 1 - 3400kcal

wk 2 - 3400

wk 3 - 3000

wk 4 - 2900

wk 5 - 2700

wk 6 - 2600

wk 7 - 2600

this is what im on now...im going down slowly as this way so far i have gained strength but leaned up.. i will take advice on board but imm far to worried on loosing muscle.. not sure how lw i can go before muscle is lost

maybee 2400 for next 2 weeks? then 2200 for 2 weeks and then 2000 for the rest.. just lowering fats? as im keto


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

if your on aas and also protein at such a high level, the muscle loss shouldnt be an issue dude


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ok this is beg and 7 weeks later....
> 
> just to note, i have been lowering kcals slowly... started on
> 
> ...


whats your protein/fat intake daily?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

330g potien nd 150 fats at the moment but as said i have lowerd each week


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hilly had more muscle and was on 350g protien and 150carbs.

Carbs have 4calories per G, fats 9calories.

So you are still overeating in my view.

Muscle loss won't be an issue at this stage, plenty of fat to come off still.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Hilly had more muscle and was on 350g protien and 150carbs.
> 
> Carbs have 4calories per G, fats 9calories.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, well hilly was on 2000kcals then maybee few more from the fats e took in indirecly .. ill drop w=right down after this weekend and post pics in 2 weeks time again


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Improving buddy always improving!

IMO way overeating though but hey if it works go for it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks con, like i said still trying to sort out ammount of kcals will defo drop them this week though and take pics in 2 weeks.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Improving buddy always improving!
> 
> IMO way overeating though but hey if it works go for it.


what macros would you see as ideal con?


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

good progress altho was there any need to show your ass crack :lol:

i wouldnt even worry about muscle loss...your on aas and high protien...dont worry at all lol....muscle come backs easy anyway.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> 330g potien nd 150 fats at the moment but as said i have lowerd each week


Matey, there are definite improvements. Good work.

Regarding your protein and fat intake, if you have to take your body into ketosis or in a fat burning mode, what I've read is that you need to maintain your macros in a range of 1:1 (protein:fat). In your case, that would equate to (lets assume your lbm is 200 lbs) 200 gms protein/200 gms fat. Thats 2600 calories. I dont think at this level you need to worry about muscle loss as 200 gms protein is enough for protein sparing. And that much amount of fat will take you into ketosis that much faster. 330 gms protein is I guess being utilized in gluconeogenesis. So you are not into deep ketosis may be.

Well....I am just stating theory. Dont have any personal experience regarding the same. But, since I start my diet 2 weeks ago, I've maintained this ratio and I can surely say that I've not lost muscles so far. Furthermore, you are on gear. Why worry brother?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

RS007 was on 300g protien actually as had pleasure of seeing his diet. He is quite a big lad.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks guys, well its a big learning curve and the reason i started so high and tampered with it along the way is , this is the frst cut i have done properly and have no idea how my body reacts to different methods.. i chose keto as i bulk on very little carbs max i went is 300g and i got fat, around 150g is good for me.. hence everyone is different

hilly is lending a hand too helping with the kcals etc so massive thanks for that ,and criss (54und3r) has been helping keep my head strong alng the way too aswell as all advce on this log. so im sure i will find my sweet spot soon, we all know what works for one may not for another so i have had to make small adjustments along the way.... but better do it now than when i come to do a contest lol


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks guys, well its a big learning curve and the reason i started so high and tampered with it along the way is , this is the frst cut i have done properly and have no idea how my body reacts to different methods.. i chose keto as i bulk on very little carbs max i went is 300g and i got fat, around 150g is good for me.. hence everyone is different
> 
> hilly is lending a hand too helping with the kcals etc so massive thanks for that ,and criss (54und3r) has been helping keep my head strong alng the way too aswell as all advce on this log. so im sure i will find my sweet spot soon, we all know what works for one may not for another so i have had to make small adjustments along the way.... but better do it now than when i come to do a contest lol


agree with this, you have lost bf slower than you prob could have but on the other hand you look much better and strength is still high. you can now tweak things a bit and see how you react, certainly not been wasting your time.

i found the same thing when i tried a diet, could have eaten less kcals whilst still retaining muscle but like you say all a learning curve


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Dig said:


> agree with this, you have lost bf slower than you prob could have but on the other hand you look much better and strength is still high. you can now tweak things a bit and see how you react, certainly not been wasting your time.
> 
> i found the same thing when i tried a diet, could have eaten less kcals whilst still retaining muscle but like you say all a learning curve


thanks mate, i tried to diet a few years back , didnt really train but was a skinny fat and had a hol, i dropped kcals and ended up 10st with just visable abs, alot less than now. so since then iv learned t take my time lol, good things come to thoughs who wait . or so they say lol


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks guys, well its a big learning curve and the reason i started so high and tampered with it along the way is , this is the frst cut i have done properly and have no idea how my body reacts to different methods.. i chose keto as i bulk on very little carbs max i went is 300g and i got fat, around 150g is good for me.. hence everyone is different
> 
> hilly is lending a hand too helping with the kcals etc so massive thanks for that ,and criss (54und3r) has been helping keep my head strong alng the way too aswell as all advce on this log. so im sure i will find my sweet spot soon, we all know what works for one may not for another so i have had to make small adjustments along the way.... but better do it now than when i come to do a contest lol


with my own cut im trying to keep pro above 250 and carbs in the region of 100 per day

there are a couple of reasons for this

limit carb rebound once re introduced

its easier to cope when some carbs are going in

the fat loss is a bit more steady and hopefully more permenant

it allows me the flexibility to throw in a small treat, say a nandos here and there or some brown bread for a sandwich without the fear of coming out of keto.

just got to keep the cardio levels high. As in, I will be doing cardio at least once every single day


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you see im different, i dont usually use many carbs but f i go under the needed ammount i feel sh1t, where as if i have zero im fine..plus arranged this so that i could allow treats over 36 hours every 4-6 weeks , as have friends here this weekend, and want to go out with them .. my best mates gf is over so only get to see them every now and again as they always travel .. then xmass.. and then gf bday and we are having a few days in scotland with her famly but last time we drank lots so this way i have allowed to have carb ups and slight cheats but i wont go over board


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> RS007 was on 300g protien actually as had pleasure of seeing his diet. He is quite a big lad.


 My normal bulking and cutting diet has 300g protein along with some bcaa's.

No idea why you would want more than that its already at a crazy level compared to any recommendations besides from bodybuilders.

As for Warren's diet, i have not been working with him so i can't throw out numbers but i know i would lower protein. Perhaps.... 300 protein, 100 carb, 60 fat along with unlimited greens so you could get extra carbs in if you eat enough salad and green veg, he would then need higher carb days but this would be given purely based on how his physique was changing dates could not be put on it.

As has been said been doing well buddy. When i properly cut i personally like to do it quickly. I constantly want to be be leaner and bigger but at some stage you have to go into full cutting mode and this is something i like to do pretty quickly.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

looking a lot better mate,

Your face no longer looks "fatboy".

And good obliques.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> My normal bulking and cutting diet has 300g protein along with some bcaa's.
> 
> No idea why you would want more than that its already at a crazy level compared to any recommendations besides from bodybuilders.
> 
> ...


yeah mate, i think the more i learn about my body the better i will be abled to lse quickly.. for now though i feel i havent got the muscle mass to be risky with the fat loss, if i loose fat AND muscle then im going to look skinny lol

hopefully though after this i wont be getting anywhere near the levels i was, EVER lol and can bulk with limited bf added on.. i went from 179lbs to 224lbs and the bf actually lowered so if i keep cardio in this time then i should stay lean


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> you see im different, i dont usually use many carbs but f i go under the needed ammount i feel sh1t, where as if i have zero im fine..plus arranged this so that i could allow treats over 36 hours every 4-6 weeks , as have friends here this weekend, and want to go out with them .. my best mates gf is over so only get to see them every now and again as they always travel .. then xmass.. and then gf bday and we are having a few days in scotland with her famly but last time we drank lots so this way i have allowed to have carb ups and slight cheats but i wont go over board


makes sense bro, its all about finding the balance that works isnt it


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> My normal bulking and cutting diet has 300g protein along with some bcaa's.
> 
> No idea why you would want more than that its already at a crazy level compared to any recommendations besides from bodybuilders.
> 
> ...


thats pretty much what im running, 300 pro 100c 60 f gives me just over 2000 cals. cardio daily, push pull legs arms split.

Hopefully the fat will come down nicely for me


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> looking a lot better mate,
> 
> Your face no longer looks "fatboy".
> 
> And good obliques.


thanks mate, haha yeah i hate my face its always round looking , i was looking at the firat pics last night and though ... eh? im sre i could see some abs at the time? .. i was just fat covered lol.

but never again.. fat warren is gone and acceptable warren is here.. give me till feb and then lean /ripped warren will be here... then onto some serious muscle gains...

getting some cuts on my quads though woohoo.. but dropped near 1" but hopefully bigger when carb up


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Close call, but i think im just ahead at the mo mate 










just noticed your attempt at a posing thong warren HAHAHAHA!

And where are your serratus anterior muscles mate


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> but never again.. fat warren is gone and acceptable warren is here.. give me till feb and then lean /ripped warren will be here... then onto some serious muscle gains...


Nice attitude!!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Close call, but i think im just ahead at the mo mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooo thats a bit below the belt


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> ooooooooooooo thats a bit below the belt


all fun and to promote more gains for us both. ITS ON REMEMBER!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

great progress warren, that waist is coming in great. keep up the good work! Just need to work on that hair now. :whistling:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yo warren, good progress mate. Think you made the right decision in bringing the calories down, like ive said you in a pm, you were definately over eating. Definately on your way to single digit bodyfat!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Close call, but i think im just ahead at the mo mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Getting very close now Warren.

Wont be long atall


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

exactly. And whilst your getting leaner mate.......im packing on fresh muscle...HIGH FIVE!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha, you just gave me a lift matey as i thought you were a bit further ahead than tht... ill get better once i learn to pose.. i cant tense my legs with my upper body either or... i thnk you still have me taken on upper body but you will have to bring your legs up.. im finding it hard to tense all parts together.. any tips lol, i can concentrate on legs or back .. but if i tense back arms relax slightly etc etcher french knckers so be luck you only got me in boxers rolled up hahaha

yeah i dont own brifs only bxers but the gf wanted me to wear

ah like said steveo ''ITS ON'' still got 7 months, of balls to wall training. and also will push us both

now now paddy.. give my weak chest abuse.. give my pants posing abuse... even give my rolled up boxers slash posing pants abuse..... BUT NO BODY MESSES WITH THE DOOOO lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> exactly. And whilst your getting leaner mate.......im packing on fresh muscle...HIGH FIVE!!


put some new boxer shorts on your xmas list ffs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking at your posing i think i need to stop pulling my arms as far back ? i sort of clinch traps when in that pose... think that may be where my back is lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

they are pants mate. Boxers make by legs rub in the middle and get sore


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

are you still doing a show in march or may?


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> now now paddy.. give my weak chest abuse.. give my pants posing abuse... even give my rolled up boxers slash posing pants abuse..... BUT NO BODY MESSES WITH THE DOOOO lol


im only jealous as i have no hair! keep up the good work and enjoy your treat this weekend


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> are you still doing a show in march or may?


April 24th mate...so i need to be a little ahead of you. Things are going so well at the mo though. 1kg a day since sunday lol (all pure muscle of course :whistling: )

And tbh, in those pics, i think i have you on legs too mass wise. Need to pick up the pace on them too mate as im training them harder than ever. When your being lazy...think how hard im training. I will be doing the same!


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

What you both weighing in at now then?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

paddyrr3 said:


> im only jealous as i have no hair! keep up the good work and enjoy your treat this weekend


haha, my gf use to be a hairdresser too i just hate hair cuts, also at this length i canput a hairband n and chill hahah



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> April 24th mate...so i need to be a little ahead of you. Things are going so well at the mo though. 1kg a day since sunday lol (all pure muscle of course :whistling: )


well when you are deting for that ill be im my gaining mode lol, 1kg of pure muscle per day .. i best get my a$s shifting haha,

i gain pretty fast so really looking forwrd to gaining phase and like i said i ave a secret ace up my sleeve which i will reveal in jan hahah.. or should i say mmuuhahah


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

God said:


> What you both weighing in at now then?


i started at 224lbs ( 16st / 102kg ) but not sure what iam now, i refuse to weigh in untll day 1 of gaining lol.

it will mess with my head seeing weight go down

you are not allowed in our little battle though.. your looking too good in avi lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> haha, my gf use to be a hairdresser too i just hate hair cuts, also at this length i canput a hairband n and chill hahah
> 
> well when you are deting for that ill be im my gaining mode lol, 1kg of pure muscle per day .. i best get my a$s shifting haha,
> 
> i gain pretty fast so really looking forwrd to gaining phase and like i said i ave a secret ace up my sleeve which i will reveal in jan hahah.. or should i say mmuuhahah


not really pure muscle lol......BUT WILL BE!

Dieting will be mid feb i think. But will see how i get when im there and advice from con.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

God said:


> What you both weighing in at now then?


i was 92 kg this morning mate so thats 6 kg up since sunday. (86kg then)


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> i started at 224lbs ( 16st / 102kg ) but not sure what iam now, i refuse to weigh in untll day 1 of gaining lol.
> 
> it will mess with my head seeing weight go down
> 
> you are not allowed in our little battle though.. your looking too good in avi lol


Thanks, was just curious how much you've lost that's all. Can understand about not weighing yourself though. Hard to see the weight going down. Well that's not very nice now is it, I'm only about 86kg myself so would be quite similar! You not into threesomes 



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i was 92 kg this morning mate so thats 6 kg up since sunday. (86kg then)


 :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

God said:


> Thanks, was just curious how much you've lost that's all. Can understand about not weighing yourself though. Hard to see the weight going down. Well that's not very nice now is it, I'm only about 86kg myself so would be quite similar! You not into threesomes
> 
> :thumb:


I AM!!!! 4 some if Kieren can come!!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

God said:


> Thanks, was just curious how much you've lost that's all. Can understand about not weighing yourself though. Hard to see the weight going down. Well that's not very nice now is it, I'm only about 86kg myself so would be quite similar! You not into threesomes
> 
> :thumb:


how much did you loose in the 3 week cut then?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> all fun and to promote more gains for us both. ITS ON REMEMBER!


im sure if warren piled in the gear as you have his muscle mass would be closer to ures mate


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone else this in those comparison pics is like McGrus staring at Warrens knob?

Either way, looking good mate, definately looking tighter and leaner. Sure you'll get to where you want to mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> im sure if warren piled in the gear as you have his muscle mass would be closer to ures mate


he does lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahh my bad then i didnt think he had used between 1200-1500 or a little more of i remember rightly.

if so then shame on both of u for not looking like you use so much gear


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Bloody hell warren didn't realise you were using that much gear haha! Stop worrying about losing muscle whilst dieting; you could grow muscle sharpening a pencil with that amount ;0) lol!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

try keto 200g protein, 130g fat, you dont need 300g protein at your size. if your genetically gifted and can grow fast your not going lose muscle while on gear taking bcaas etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> ahh my bad then i didnt think he had used between 1200-1500 or a little more of i remember rightly.
> 
> if so then shame on both of u for not looking like you use so much gear


mate, where do you keep getting these doses from???

I used that for about 1 week of my cycle, realised it was not needed and stopped.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mate, where do you keep getting these doses from???
> 
> I used that for about 1 week of my cycle, realised it was not needed and stopped.


hilly loves to put you down its his way of telling you he loves you haha


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> hilly loves to put you down its his way of telling you he loves you haha


Hilly is working hard to become a hybrid mix of littlechris the ultimate keyboard warrior and me in a bad mood. Unlike the keyboard warrior he has competed so he has one up on Chris there and well he's not quite at my level YET but its only a matter of time!

If i had a mentally retarded child that could see different dimensions he would probably say " i hear small people" the second i opened this thread.....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ROFL, to be honest I am the Ultimate Keyboard Warrior and am pretty ****ing mad that you have questioned that.

I would argue that by competiting Hilly isn't a keyboard warrior as he has walked the walk. I haven't walked the walk, just tapped the keyboard with skill and elegance 

I need that picture about the keyboard warrior- something like everybody is a 6ft6Olympic weightlifter behind their computer screen.

YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> ROFL, to be honest I am the Ultimate Keyboard Warrior and am pretty ****ing mad that you have questioned that.
> 
> I would argue that by competiting Hilly isn't a keyboard warrior as he has walked the walk. I haven't walked the walk, just tapped the keyboard with skill and elegance
> 
> ...


You are like the fvcking candyman but instead of you appearing after saying your name 3 times in the mirror all one needs to do is post your name and ultimate keyboard warrior PMSL


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Always lurking, hard work upholding the reputation of Keyboard Clan :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hilly is working hard to become a hybrid mix of littlechris the ultimate keyboard warrior and me in a bad mood. Unlike the keyboard warrior he has competed so he has one up on Chris there and well he's not quite at my level YET but its only a matter of time!
> 
> If i had a mentally retarded child that could see different dimensions he would probably say " i hear small people" the second i opened this thread.....


Mate if i hit ure level i will be over the moon  if chris gets to my level while im still at the same level i may sack all this in lmao.

the only reason i keep commenting on poewerh posts is because it seems to be his mission to put warren down etc and im keeping the boys ego in check is all  . i have actually helped/gave input more to powerh than warren and both no as well as many on here im always happy to help any1 that asks if im able to.

you wont find me going round putting people down or acting superior etc etc and sometimes wether he realises it or not powerh comes across like this but i dont see it as much from warren that is all.

I like both lads as much as any1 else on here even bloody little chris who owes me big style for what ever girl is going to nthink hes a porn star this weekend hahaha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

or maybe a boy anyway lmao


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

hilly said:


> Mate if i hit ure level i will be over the moon  if chris gets to my level while im still at the same level i may sack all this in lmao.
> 
> the only reason i keep commenting on poewerh posts is because it seems to be his mission to put warren down etc and im keeping the boys ego in check is all  . i have actually helped/gave input more to powerh than warren and both no as well as many on here im always happy to help any1 that asks if im able to.
> 
> ...


nice comments Hilly

now get in my journal and give me some pointers then


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> Mate if i hit ure level i will be over the moon  if chris gets to my level while im still at the same level i may sack all this in lmao.
> 
> *
> the only reason i keep commenting on poewerh posts is because it seems to be his mission to put warren down etc and im keeping the boys ego in check is all *  *. i have actually helped/gave input more to powerh than warren and both no as well as many on here im always happy to help any1 that asks if im able to.*
> ...


What are you talking about. Warren did exactly the same on my journal. We are just messing. Con even said similar things to what you have just said about me to warren, be fore he realised warren was joking.

Like being a school ffs. Called banter and its fine when coming from both parties, which it has. Warren will say the same!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao dont spit dummy out babes just saying how i see it and keeping ure ego's in check. you have already said people like con,jordan and myself keep you grounded. Im just going one better and keeping you motivated stop winging biatch


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

now now power just keep it in jest mate hahaha We all know your full of your self and love to dish the banter lol!!!!! whats the training goals now bud you still cutting?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> lmao dont spit dummy out babes just saying how i see it and keeping ure ego's in check. you have already said people like con,jordan and myself keep you grounded. Im just going one better and keeping you motivated stop winging biatch


Dammit....now i look a mug!!!! :cursing:

Hilly you c.unt lol. Thought you were proper serious!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> now now power just keep it in jest mate hahaha We all know your full of your self and love to dish the banter lol!!!!! whats the training goals now bud you still cutting?


bodyfat is still dropping but im aiming to hit 100 - 105kg before i start comp cut. At 93kg this morning so going to have to work so hard (nutrition and training wise) but it will happen!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> he does lol.


 i think you have used more...honestly. but i have ran tren too so fair play i say.. but you have used more :lol:



hilly said:


> ahh my bad then i didnt think he had used between 1200-1500 or a little more of i remember rightly.
> 
> if so then shame on both of u for not looking like you use so much gear





54und3r5 said:


> Bloody hell warren didn't realise you were using that much gear haha! Stop worrying about losing muscle whilst dieting; you could grow muscle sharpening a pencil with that amount ;0) lol!


not on that much mate lol im on prop x3 per week and 250mg test every 14 days so that when i stop i can cruise on that then gain cycle and off..



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mate, where do you keep getting these doses from???
> 
> I used that for about 1 week of my cycle, realised it was not needed and stopped.


yeah but thats the week you put on most of your mass:laugh:, we are all cheaters anyway for using.... or thats i get told of all the pc health nuts lol

i take one day off from here and all hell breaks loose, im having keyboard warriors, spam ...lol

btw i have not been too bad food wise mainly veg in form broth than anything .. so not too bad:whistling: lol

oh and immy car was fvcking hillarious brilliant nght ,

spoke to hilly , gear is just prop now, clen introduced when and if i get some.. and macros now at 300p 100f done and done .. thanks again hilly

speak sunday night now much love


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i think you have used more...honestly. but i have ran tren too so fair play i say.. but you have used more :lol:
> 
> It looks like hilly has taken you as his apprentice and Con me. We are like their little play toys lol
> 
> ...


It looks like hilly has taken you as his apprentice and Con me. We are like their little play toys lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> Mate if i hit ure level i will be over the moon  if chris gets to my level while im still at the same level i may sack all this in lmao.


I am talking about smack talking level not bodybuilding level mate! haha

Warren and Powerhouse my suggestion is that less talk about gear is made. One day these things can come back and bite you in the ass hence the reason i would never talk more than in vague terms about anything these days.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It looks like hilly has taken you as his apprentice and Con me. We are like their little play toys lol


Barbie and Ken. Question is, who is barbie?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Barbie and Ken. Question is, who is barbie?


This actually made me starting laughing out loud, very good!

Warren is rough tattoo Ken and Powerhouse is transgender barbie.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao, con makea a good point tho boys. a little discussion etc wont hurt any1 but ive stoped discussing mine in my journal dew to people from uni taking a look then openly discussing it in front of lectures etc.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Advice taken on board guys:thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah im not usually too bothered on who is taking what anyway as too many opinions on it... some say take lots = grow no matter what some say still need to work... i think either way the effort needs to be put in so im happy with ..we both use and not bothered what or how much could be test or a pro hrmone lol

well carb up done.. didnt do too much .. felt fuller, and more vascular? is the vascularity normal? legs and arms were much more than usual

really glad to be back to diet.. strange how quick something gets boring


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well , cardio this morning was done 45 minsin 12" of snow.. not at uni as ant get car free and busses off so trying to let snow . shoulder workout today so must get to gym


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

my uni is closed today pal happy days.

hows diet adjustments going. u started clen yet


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

started today mate, n sides so thats all good but im ordering some taurine just incase..diets fine yeah although im starving atm just about to have a meal lol. will pm you about clen, need to see what you think as havent the ammount to do as planned


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why in the world are you using clen at this stage of the diet?!


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Warren, would you mention your new diet with macros?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why in the world are you using clen at this stage of the diet?!


Con, when do you think is correct time to start clen in cut diet?

I am asking coz I am also planning to use clen when I get my hands on it.

Please enlighten us.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its just for an extra bang on the diet

shoulder day today

seated bb press

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x3

100kg x1 ... no pb on this exersice today :cursing:

arnold press

28kg x8

28kg x8

28kg x7... all pb by 4kg each db.. last pb was 10,9,8 on 24kg

side raises cables

20kg x8

20kg x8

20kg x8... pb by 5kg

front raises with bb

17.5kg x10

17.5kg x10

17.5kg x10

rev pec dec

77.5kg x8

77.5kg x8

77.5kg x8... pb by 2 sets of 77.5, last time got last set on it but only 6reps

lifts still going up which is good, i just keep telling myself if im loosing fat my lifts shouldnt go down as fat doesnt lift muscle does lol seems to be working .. not that im a psycology buff lol

cardio today was..

45 mins up and down hills in 12" of snow

15 mins interval training on the treadmill

oh and 30mins shoveling snow of my stairs and from around my car, i know not really cardio but fvck me it had me sweating trying to shift all that snow.. all counts


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why in the world are you using clen at this stage of the diet?!


because i said so


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok cardio done again this morning... yes it was snow covered... yes it was cold.. but it was done lol 45 mins, will be out later for another 4mins

calf cramps are kiling me, dont think its anything to do with clen though as i ave been getting them for weeks now


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

On a "big tackle" with Austin Healey he claimed 3 bananas are awesome for preventing cramps


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Warren, would you tell us your revised diet please?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi lads, yeah.. bannannas work great as full of pottasium but would knock me out of ketosis

diet revised with hilly is

meal 1,2,3

165g chicken

10g olive oil

i do add some spinage and mushrooms in.. but very low cabs in each of these

meal 4

150g lean mince

1 egg

2 egg whites

meal 5,6

65g protien powder

11g olive oil

i dont eat in this order i split the shakes up , got to say im hungry lol, but strength still up this week so all good...


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

chetanbarokar said:


> Con, when do you think is correct time to start clen in cut diet?
> 
> I am asking coz *I am also planning to use clen when I get my hands on it.*Please enlighten us.


Why does everyone use clen and sh1t immediately when starting diet? Why not actually just 'diet' with sensible nutrition and then use these cutting drugs when progress slows...


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

madocks said:


> On a "big tackle" with Austin Healey he claimed 3 bananas are awesome for preventing cramps


You can buy chelated pottasium from holland and barrett also mate..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

chetanbarokar said:


> Con, when do you think is correct time to start clen in cut diet?
> 
> I am asking coz I am also planning to use clen when I get my hands on it.
> 
> Please enlighten us.


Last 4 weeks prior to a contest if you are still not lean enough.

Its a very crude harsh drug on the heart.

I find an eca stack will work just as well if not better for most situations and even those should only be started once you really start to slow down.

But then i would prefer to eat sub 2000 calories than use those drugs.

If this is Hillys approach well then fair enough his approach will work and being friends with him i am not going to get in a fight over it lol. Just not my approach that's all.

Eating 3 big banana's kind of defeats the modest benefits of clen LMAO


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info Con. I'll keep that in mind.

Cant give u rep mate....it says spread some around. lol.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Why does everyone use clen and sh1t immediately when starting diet? Why not actually just 'diet' with sensible nutrition and then use these cutting drugs when progress slows...


Point taken mate. Wont use it unless required at the end of the diet. Cheers..!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Last 4 weeks prior to a contest if you are still not lean enough.
> 
> Its a very crude harsh drug on the heart.
> 
> ...


we tend to have the same train of thought mate and we do here also. the reason i send this to warren is he has been dieting for a bit now and coming down slower, i said to him i would prefer especially when some1 has his goals and is using hormones to diet quicker. he isnt really eating to put muscle on during a diet as i feel his keto approach wont do this so why get the fat off slow when he can speed it up. he has been dieting a fair time now and i wanted him to use clen/eca stack cycles to get were he wanted to get in 4-8 weeks rather than 8-12 

yeh the bananas also wont float well on a keto diet lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh....clen is it warren. 

Clen was the first substance i used (was given to me by my uncles "massive" (were at the time) body building friends.

i used it on its own without any change in an already **** diet (thought it was good, but you look back and realise now).

So although i have used it. I didnt use it like it was meant to be used and so cant really have a dcent opinion on it.

Have to say though. The cardio i was doing i think would keep the fire burning inside in a much more beneficial way (healthier and that). But again, havent used clen (as is meant to be used) so dont know about that. How much cardio you doing?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh....clen is it warren.
> 
> Clen was the first substance i used (was given to me by my uncles "massive" (were at the time) body building friends.
> 
> ...


well im doing 45 min in the morning up hills, down hills etc fast walk... well as fast as i can at the moment as we have a good 10" of snow lol, but even though im going slower its much harder as its a fight to get through the snow.

then 45 mins again at night time, same as before... unless im at the gym when i replace the 45 min night tme to 15-20min interval training ( mix of walking at 6-7kmh then running at 12-13kph and upping speed.. lowering working rest times.

will take pics just before xmass, now prob the 22nd/23rd.. have noticed my leg cuts are alot deeper and veins are out on them alot more, also ashley said my veins were really popping on my delts when trained them last


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> have noticed my leg cuts are alot deeper and veins are out on them alot more, also ashley said my veins were really popping on my delts when trained them last


Means nothing if you can pinch fat on your stomach buddy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Means nothing if you can pinch fat on your stomach buddy


Ill await hillys defensive comment towards your post Con!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nothing defensive will come from me if its a true comment mark  . altho i think con is having a secret dig at me due to being able to pinch several inches currently lmao

now take ure scrawny ass back in one of ure several journals


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> nothing defensive will come from me if its a true comment mark  . altho i think con is having a secret dig at me due to being able to pinch several inches currently lmaonow take ure scrawny ass back in one of ure several journals


I was careful not to say glutes because chances are you don't have much to pinch there BUT on the stomach:whistling:

But seriously i have always had a problem with the "i have viens popping out" comments and then body fat still very high. Personally i don't get very vascular even when lean.....viens are not evidence of leaness.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> nothing defensive will come from me if its a true comment mark  . altho i think con is having a secret dig at me due to being able to pinch several inches currently lmao
> 
> now take ure scrawny ass back in one of ure several journals


Haha. Yes, got one on you. Wasnt a true comment mate lol.

And to the people saying things like "why you getting advice from hilly, he is smaller than you" and "dont let little hilly try and get the better of you"

You guys need to understand that hilly may not have the genes for being big....but does have the knowlegde...kind of like a football manager that cant play the game!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Haha. Yes, got one on you. Wasnt a true comment mate lol.
> 
> And to the people saying things like "why you getting advice from hilly, he is smaller than you" and "dont let little hilly try and get the better of you"
> 
> You guys need to understand that hilly may not have the genes for being big....but does have the knowlegde...kind of like a football manager that cant play the game!


Oh sh1t just got real son!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just read last 10 or so pages

Quite entertaining TBH

Carry on

Hulk Flye Bye


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

True con, i currently have very vascular quads, arms even a little in the hams and ure right not much tp pinch on glutes but only just seeing an oultine of my top 2/4 abs.

me and jordan always laugh as were complete opposite. he doesnt get seperation in quads until few weeks before show but always has abs even when gets huge in off season were im total opposite.

lmao power. that was good. i wont let you know what my rep comments say however as their a little less truthfull than ures 

you are very true tho and it is something i openly admit. I do not have the genetics to get huge or not without getting fat however i no i can get leaner than you can only dream of of currently and i have the knowledge to help people get as lean as you got without doing stupid things like 3 cardio sessions a day etc.

altho im yet to use ure gear doses so when i do i may be lucky enough to develope a physique close to ure god like one


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> altho im yet to use ure gear doses so when i do i may be lucky enough to develope a physique close to ure god like one


Perhaps not overally gear doses but you are the master of chemical experiments......is there a drug you haven't taken HILLY?!?!?!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> True con, i currently have very vascular quads, arms even a little in the hams and ure right not much tp pinch on glutes but only just seeing an oultine of my top 2/4 abs.
> 
> me and jordan always laugh as were complete opposite. he doesnt get seperation in quads until few weeks before show but always has abs even when gets huge in off season were im total opposite.
> 
> ...


*Haha, and it pops up again!!*

Yeah mate, just get them on the clen innit


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

couple con - no mgf/dnp, methyl tren or those other more exotic ones. i would need ure advise on the latter ones something i have been meaning to speak to you about actually.

atleast i no what clen is for kido lmao


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> couple con - no mgf/dnp, methyl tren or those other more exotic ones. i would need ure advise on the latter ones something i have been meaning to speak to you about actually.
> 
> atleast i no what clen is for kido lmao


Hmm, surprised to hear this! I always thought you and Jordan had drug sleep overs where the two of you got into your pj's and took as many drugs as possible while talking about boys.........


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my my lol,

the veins thing is more personal con.. i have never never been vascular so its nice to see some veins, still hoping the bi vien to make a true appearance.

also thinking i should feel honoured joe has made a drive by in here lol

well, back session will be moved from today to tomorow due to haveing the car snowed in... wish i had of got gt4, as this is a pain in the ar$e to controll lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> couple con - no mgf/dnp, methyl tren or those other more exotic ones. i would need ure advise on the latter ones something i have been meaning to speak to you about actually.
> 
> atleast i no what clen is for kido lmao


Hey, im still learning lots. Just think what i will achieve with your knowledge


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao we do however i usually come up with the ideas and he takes them. cant u tell this by the difference in physiques LOL.

do need to talk to you regarding the mthyl tren etc over next couple of weeks as i am working with a competitive powerlifter and he has a meet next year after he does a bodybuilding show.

hes going to look very good if we can get him lean enough as he has that thick dense muscle from heavy lifting over the years oh and hes one of you shorter guys as well


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> lmao we do however i usually come up with the ideas and he takes them. cant u tell this by the difference in physiques LOL.
> 
> do need to talk to you regarding the mthyl tren etc over next couple of weeks as i am working with a competitive powerlifter and he has a meet next year after he does a bodybuilding show.
> 
> hes going to look very good if we can get him lean enough as he has that thick dense muscle from heavy lifting over the years oh and hes one of you shorter guys as well


Sure hit me up any time mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well is about that time, so im off to get my boots on , coat and hat too and hit the snowey banks for cardio again...

just wondering do you guys think it will still be effective even though i cant go as fast? is either icey as hell and slip or so thick with snow it takes all my time to drag one leg out and take one step


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

depends on were u heart rate is etc. i always have a heart rate monitor on so i no were im at. was only 20 quid from argos. like to keep mine currently between 125-130. when i was dieting between 135-140


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah i think heart rate will be around the same or it feels the same judged from breathing rate and feel of heart beat lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so, fell down some of stairs at home lol pmsl , not funny at the time but snowey stairs and me on my **** seems to make the gf laugh , but traps still bit sore of trying to hold banister and not go down the lot... the banister which fell off aswell lol

so chest today instead

flat bench

90kg x8

90kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x5 + 1 with help last week i did 3x8 on 80kg and 1x6 on 85kg s all pb's

incline db

32kg x8

32kg x8 ( 1 rep up pb )

34kg x4 ( 32kg x7 last week pb )

decline smith

70kg x8 (pb, last week was 60kg x8 )

70kg x8 ( same as above )

70kg x8 (60kg x7 last week pb)

70kg x8 (60kg x6 last week pb )

flies

27kg x8

27kg x8

27kg x8 ( all pb's 25kg last week )

funny thing is , last week i geniunly tried and i always think... was i just not trying or what ? how can i beat pbs each week n diet too? :confused1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems like you've got the balance just Wright if ya still losing fat while gaining strength/muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah suppose so... hopeing to get 100kg 4x8 by the time i start gaining again on bench and hopfully that will up my max.. it was 130kg for 2

realy nee dto improove chest


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well update, due to personal circumstances and some advice, dec and jan i will be bulking.. then feb a 4 week intensive cut and then back to gaining again. cant be helped really as ctting is not the best idea with latest plans will explain more soon...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> i'm confused. you said 100kgx5 is a pb but now you're saying you've benched 130 for 2 :confused1:
> 
> i can get 2, maybe 3 reps of 130 but 13-14 reps on 100


100kg was pb for reps in that formation... ie last week i got 80kg -3x8 85 - 1x6 or what ever it was... then this week i got 90 3x8 100 - 1x5 . i have never worked abouve 5 reps really on bench so volume is a killer for me.. so started on more vol couldnt get more than 6 on 85 last set.. where as this week i got 100kg x5 last set


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/120462-dc-training-log.html

new log, yes another but this was just for cut lol check it out


----------

